# How much is too much?  Makeup Burnout?  Spending too much.



## AudreyNicole (Apr 12, 2008)

With all of the GREAT summer collections coming up, and a wishlist a mile long, I am really forcing myself to take a look at what I already have.  I just spent the last hour swatching my entire collection on white notebook paper.  I have realized that I have 18 lipsticks, and they are all so similar.  I am drawn to the same types of colors, I find myself buying stuff from the new collections because I like the color (and forget I have 18 at home just like it!)  I have 62 eyeshadows, 8 blushes, 2 beauty powders, 5 MSFs, 10 lipglasses... etc. etc. etc.  I list goes on and on.  AND I have just, the the last few months, sold off more than half of my collection.  

There is absolutely NO way I can give up my MAC, but today since I see all I have on paper, I realize I can buy 2-3 things from a new collection and be satisfied.  I don't need the entire collection or even half of it.  This was really a reality check for me.  Earlier, I was showing my husband swatches of Naughty Nauticals and asking him what he liked.  He said "but honey, it all looks like stuff you already have."  Ya know, he's right!

Do you ever look at your collection and feel content?  Or do you stalk the boards for new collection info?  Do you find yourself lusting after an entire collection, and panic because you can't keep up with the constant releases?  Ok, now that I just told y'all how *I* feel, what about you?  How much is too much?  Where do you draw the line and force yourself to be more choosy?


----------



## lazytolove (Apr 12, 2008)

*Re: How much is too much?*

Yes you're totally right. I love MAC but sometimes we all have to save a lil fortune for other things. Whenever new MAC collections come out, i always think twice before buying them.


----------



## MACATTAK (Apr 12, 2008)

*Re: How much is too much?*

It's true...we tend to buy things that are similar (colors we like, textures, etc)  That's why it's so easy for people to dupe Heatherette or Barbie looks etc with things they already own.  I say enough is enough when I don't have money for the upcoming collections.  If I know I'm not going to have the funds, I don't look at the swatches, and I certainly don't head to Mac "just to look."  No point in torturing myself.  I really wish collections would be more spaced out, but I guess that's business.  Realistically if I look at my collection, I really have enough to last me forever and would never need to buy much else (with the exception of foundation, powder, mascara)  However, that doesn't end my obsession!


----------



## SparklingWaves (Apr 12, 2008)

*Re: How much is too much?*

If there is a color that really stands out in a Limited Edition that I don't have, I will purchase it.   I know what colors look good on me and I stick with those.  If there is a color that comes out that compliments what I have, that is something I may purchase as well.  I really have a complete organized set of makeup now.  I know what I have and I know what colors to reach for to obtain a certain look.  

I don't buy into every L/E.  I would wind up with a ton of makeup that wouldn't be utilized.  

If I know I will never use something I have in my makeup sets at home, I give it freely to females in my family.


----------



## Karen_B (Apr 12, 2008)

*Re: How much is too much?*

When I started getting addicted to MAC about a year ago, I couldn't stop buying. This was especially true for LE items, obviously, it's so easy to get sucked in by LE collections. But now that I have a lot, I realize that so many things are actually dupable. Like the Heatherette Trio 2, with the purple and pink e/s - it just didn't seem unique enough. I know I can do a similar enough look with what I already have at home. I guess there is a limit to how many unique eyeshadow or lipstick colours a company can actually come up with - it's impossible to make everything completely new and "never seen before". I didn't realize that before, but now I do.
Now, I try to only buy things I know I cannot find dupes for at home or in the permanent line, or things I find exceptionally pretty and collectable. For example, Fafi Eyes 2 and Heatherette trio 1 was such items for me. 
That being said, if I had lots and lots of money I'd probably be buying up entire collections left and right, no matter how many dupes I had at home!


----------



## xoxprincessx0x (Apr 12, 2008)

*Re: How much is too much?*

I agree the LE collections suck me in but now I'm trying harder and harder only to purchase what I really can't live without. Even in naughty nauticals at first i wanted all the l/g then i realized that 2 of them look so similar its not even worth it. I have to really tell myself to buy what I don't have dupes of.


----------



## purrtykitty (Apr 12, 2008)

*Re: How much is too much?*

ITA, which is why I'm probably only going to get the blue pigments (I already have Lovely Lily) and maybe one or two lippies.  I sincerely doubt I'll get any shadows, since I'd rather have the pigments and the purple-y on is likely just like all my other ones.  Fortunately for me, I really don't give a hoot about LE packaging, so when the three-part collection comes around, I will truly only buy the colors I like.

Over the last couple of months (as I, too have cleaned out my collection and am selling a ton of it off) I've also realized that I tend to buy lots of stuff in virtually the same shade.  Of course _I_ can tell the subtle differences, but most other people can't...and really, isn't that the point of having fun colors?  I mean I love wearing makeup, so if I wear a different color, then it really should _look_ like a different color...not the same color with a different name.  Anyhoo, hopefully this new "method" of buying MAC (or makeup in general) will help me save some of my budget so I can divert it elsewhere, like into a new purse!


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 12, 2008)

*Re: How much is too much?*






 I do think about this too, but I haven't been buying MAC for a real long time. Only if a collection has my favorite wearable colors (pink, nude & oh, pink 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 do I buy most of it with backups. Usually, I'll only get 2-3 items if any from a regular collection. Barbie & N collections were probably my biggest hauls & the BPB which I use everyday & really love.

I've often wondered if we're all searching for that "perfect" color that makes us look incredible or something 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But I do really, really enjoy my makeup. And honestly, I've been through some very trying times over my lifetime and I'm choosing to enjoy everything I can enjoy - today.


----------



## darkishstar (Apr 12, 2008)

*Re: How much is too much?*

Yeah.. I got into MAC in '05.. but I really didn't start getting into it till late '07 and because I'm still building a collection of sorts, I let myself buy from the collections, but I'm essentially building up a collection with LE colors, so if there's a similar perm color, I won't have to buy it until I run out of the LE. So that really helps me save money.

Like thinking of colors like Gulf Stream from Cool Heat that may be like Waternymph, I can skip on that if it is. Or how Submarine from NN might be like Freshwater, maybe I can opt for Freshwater instead.

I do have to start picking more carefully now because my collection is starting to head in a direction where I finally will not need to get anymore colors really unless I really have to have it.


----------



## spectrolite (Apr 12, 2008)

*Re: How much is too much?*

I think that I already have more makeup than I will probably ever *need*. It is way too easy to fall into the habit of collecting when you are attracted to pretty, shiny things like myself. It doesn't help when MAC just keeps coming out with collection after collection year round! It's diabolical. Alas, I can only blame myself for my lack of self control 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




To answer the question how much is too much - well I think too much is when you have more makeup that you don't use compared to makeup that you do use.


----------



## AudreyNicole (Apr 12, 2008)

*Re: How much is too much?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkishstar* 

 
_
I do have to start picking more carefully now because my collection is starting to head in a direction where I finally will not need to get anymore colors really unless I really have to have it._

 
I think this is the point that I have reached.  I only have 2 eyes... why do I need so many shadows? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I am glad that I have been able to build up a great collection (mostly of LE stuff), and now I am trying to only buy colors that will compliment ones I already have.  But speaking of "have to have", can we say "COOL HEAT!?"  See, it truly is an addiction 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  I was getting to the point of actually stressing over buying because I wanted SO much.  Now that I see exactly what I have, I won't be buying too much after all.  I have managed to cut my wishlist for the summer collections from over $400 to about $215 and I am sure it will go down further...


----------



## AudreyNicole (Apr 12, 2008)

*Re: How much is too much?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_I think that I already have more makeup than I will probably ever *need*. It is way too easy to fall into the habit of collecting when you are attracted to pretty, shiny things like myself. It doesn't help when MAC just keeps coming out with collection after collection year round! It's diabolical. Alas, I can only blame myself for my lack of self control 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




To answer the question how much is too much - well I think too much is when you have more makeup that you don't use compared to makeup that you do use. 
_

 
I agree, it's not a matter of need, it's a matter of WANT! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I do feel better about selling off alot of my collection because it sat unused, and I was able to use that money for things in newer collections that I DO use.  I have gotten better at knowing what I like and what I will actually use, and less in the mindset that I HAVE to have it because it's LE.  I was so paniced that I *might* want it later and not be able to get it.


----------



## redambition (Apr 12, 2008)

*Re: How much is too much?*

i get that feeling too. mostly i feel that way about blue and green eye shadows... i love those colours and just keep buying more and more of them!

i'm making an exception for meet the fleet eye shadow, as i don't have a navy blue, but other than maybe a pigment or two i won't be getting anything else for a while.

i really have to work at using the makeup I already own, and i have to try and get rid of all the stuff in my collection that i don't use and just plain don't need. that's the hardest part. i'm a hoarder by nature, so it's difficult for me to part with things.


----------



## darkishstar (Apr 12, 2008)

*Re: How much is too much?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AudreyNicole* 

 
_I think this is the point that I have reached.  I only have 2 eyes... why do I need so many shadows? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I am glad that I have been able to build up a great collection (mostly of LE stuff), and now I am trying to only buy colors that will compliment ones I already have.  But speaking of "have to have", can we say "COOL HEAT!?"  See, it truly is an addiction 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  I was getting to the point of actually stressing over buying because I wanted SO much.  Now that I see exactly what I have, I won't be buying too much after all.  I have managed to cut my wishlist for the summer collections from over $400 to about $215 and I am sure it will go down further... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yeah, I'm actually branching out from teals, blues, browns and greys, and I've added some purple and pink (Heatherette) and I plan on adding some yellow, and some green. And I will definitely be good. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Cool Heat, I do want to add the blue-violet as I obviously don't have that color and I really want the sea foam green, but most of the other colors are like.. waternymph.. parrot.. .from what I've seen of the pictures. I will be picky and choosy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But for those two shadows, those are I HAVE to have. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have been more picky, and my list has gone down to $95-$123 depending on what swatches like what. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And despite loving red, I'm getting rid of Port Red lipstick, it's a yellow red and I really don't want that. I love blue-reds.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Go us for making smarter choices and making the lists go down. I want to be a much smarter buyer after going INSANE on Fafi and Heatherette. Fafi was a big regret purchase though, with the quad #2.


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 12, 2008)

*Re: How much is too much?*

I just made a list like you did Audrey. Out of all the new collections coming out over summer, my list only includes 4 shadows, 1 lipstick, 2-3 tendertones,
1 slimshine, 1 nailpolish, but ALL of Dress Camp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Wow, that's not so bad for a whole summer. But, I'm sure somethin else will creep onto that list


----------



## darkishstar (Apr 12, 2008)

*Re: How much is too much?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_I just made a list like you did Audrey. Out of all the new collections coming out over summer, my list only includes 4 shadows, 1 lipstick, 2-3 tendertones,
1 slimshine, 1 nailpolish, but ALL of Dress Camp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Wow, that's not so bad for a whole summer. But, I'm sure somethin else will creep onto that list 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I totally nixed all of my Dress Camp wants. Ahahaha. Those colors will not look good on me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Though the gold lipglass is sure tempting! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I slowly started crossing some things off my list and made some things a maybe. And it really cut down my list of $137 to about $95-$123! It's a big difference.


----------



## coachkitten (Apr 12, 2008)

*Re: How much is too much?*

I agree with all of the above.  My biggest problem is that I get in the "If I don't get it now then I will regret it later" mode.  I have tried REALLY hard to get away from getting everything in an LE collection just to HAVE it.  Like Blast O Blue lipstick!  Why in the world did I think I needed a BLUE lipstick?

I am glad to know that others are feeling this way as well.  I am going to try REALLY hard to stick to a MAC budget this summer.  But I have to admit that I am a sucker for any eye shadows and cool based colors!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  We will have to keep each other on track! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And PS....MAC stop making so many LE collections so close together!


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 12, 2008)

*Re: How much is too much?*

^Coachkitten - hahaha!

I already realized I forgot about Colour Forms & the Brush sets!
It would be interesting to look back in a few months & see how well we actually did. I agree with the LE stuff...there were some that I did miss and wish I had now.


----------



## darkishstar (Apr 12, 2008)

*Re: How much is too much?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_I agree with all of the above.  My biggest problem is that I get in the "If I don't get it now then I will regret it later" mode.  I have tried REALLY hard to get away from getting everything in an LE collection just to HAVE it.  Like Blast O Blue lipstick!  Why in the world did I think I needed a BLUE lipstick?

I am glad to know that others are feeling this way as well.  I am going to try REALLY hard to stick to a MAC budget this summer.  But I have to admit that I am a sucker for any eye shadows and cool based colors!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  We will have to keep each other on track! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And PS....MAC stop making so many LE collections so close together! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yeah, I hear it really helps if you plan a budget and try to stick to it. Even if you end up buying a few more things than your intended, it will still be MUCH less I would think than going in without a set budget in mind.


----------



## redambition (Apr 12, 2008)

*Re: How much is too much?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_I agree with all of the above.  My biggest problem is that I get in the "If I don't get it now then I will regret it later" mode._

 
i get like that if i think i like a colour.

so i buy it... but then i rarely (if ever) use it, and it sits in my palette or traincase, guilting me for buying it.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Apr 12, 2008)

*Re: How much is too much?*

Great thread Audrey. I too have been trying to be more reasonable with what I buy lately because I realized I keep buying essentially the same things over and over again. It's almost like I buy them just to vote for what I like! LOL

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_I've often wondered if we're all searching for that "perfect" color that makes us look incredible or something 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
I am definitely guilty of this! LOL


----------



## Moonspell (Apr 12, 2008)

*Re: How much is too much?*

I just say you are right. I also have a file in my computer with all my mac products listed to control what I am buying. It is known that MAC is launching many collections like never seen before and when you are starting to use the items you bought from a previous collection, there is another one coming out without giving you the right timing to explore . It's like a commercial technique to make customers buy and buy even more.
I just became more selective you know, but I really understand your point of view in this subject.


----------



## AudreyNicole (Apr 12, 2008)

*Re: How much is too much?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_I just made a list like you did Audrey. Out of all the new collections coming out over summer, my list only includes 4 shadows, 1 lipstick, 2-3 tendertones,
1 slimshine, 1 nailpolish, but ALL of Dress Camp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Wow, that's not so bad for a whole summer. But, I'm sure somethin else will creep onto that list 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I think making a list definately helps, and if you look at your wants, compared to the number of collections coming and the number of items in each collection, it seems more bareable.  If you want, say 15 items out of 80 that isn't so bad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_I agree with all of the above.  My biggest problem is that I get in the "If I don't get it now then I will regret it later" mode.  I have tried REALLY hard to get away from getting everything in an LE collection just to HAVE it.  Like Blast O Blue lipstick!  Why in the world did I think I needed a BLUE lipstick?

I am glad to know that others are feeling this way as well.  I am going to try REALLY hard to stick to a MAC budget this summer.  But I have to admit that I am a sucker for any eye shadows and cool based colors!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  We will have to keep each other on track! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And PS....MAC stop making so many LE collections so close together! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I get in that same mode.  It's called panic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I have come to realize that between ebay, CCOs, swapping and sales here, that I will somehow be able to get things I regret not getting before.  I just decided a few weeks ago that I wanted a beauty powder from Barbie.  I was able to swap for one and all it cost me was postage.  Seems like a much better deal! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_^Coachkitten - hahaha!

I already realized I forgot about Colour Forms & the Brush sets!
It would be interesting to look back in a few months & see how well we actually did. I agree with the LE stuff...there were some that I did miss and wish I had now._

 
Oh, I must say that my want list only includes up to the Cool Heat collection.  I am making no promises about Colour Forms


----------



## Meryl (Apr 12, 2008)

*Re: How much is too much?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_I've often wondered if we're all searching for that "perfect" color that makes us look incredible or something 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
That's what I'm doing... searching for the _perfect_ eye and lip colour. It never ends.

I can't put my makeup on in the morning if I have too many shades sitting in front of me. I make mistakes and have to start from scratch.  I'm always editing my palettes, I only want a small selection to work with.  It's too confusing for me if I have too much.

I do have too much though.  I keep the things I'm not using in a drawer and forgot how much I have.


----------



## Moonspell (Apr 12, 2008)

*Re: How much is too much?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AudreyNicole* 

 
_I agree, it's not a matter of need, it's a matter of WANT! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
True and sometimes it's hard to keep myself away from temptations. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I have a collector vein not only with makeup but the most important thing is to establish priorities. This helps a lot.


----------



## janwa09 (Apr 12, 2008)

*Re: How much is too much?*

Yes I agree.  I feel like I have way too much make-up already which I'm sure to some in my family, appears like a sickness lol.  I did purge some stuff from my collection though and gave them to my sister.  

After I bought most of the Holuday '07 collection, I made a vow to myself that I wouldn't go overboard in purchasing items from each collection and be a bit more choosy.  As of now, I feel like I have way too much eyeshadows (including other brands) so these are what I would pass up in future collections (I already did with FAFI).  I think I would focus more on face products (powders, foundations, BPs, MSFs, etc) rather than colours in the meantime.


----------



## AudreyNicole (Apr 12, 2008)

*Re: How much is too much?*

Ok ladies, here is a little info for you...  Starting on 4/17 with Dress Camp, and ending 6/12 with Cool Heat, there will be 10 collections coming out! That doesn't even count the Nordstrom Anniversary collection!  Within those 10 collections, there will 111 items. WOW!  Now, to make myself feel better, I only am wanting 15-18 things out of 111.  Not bad at all!


----------



## redambition (Apr 12, 2008)

*Re: How much is too much?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AudreyNicole* 

 
_Ok ladies, here is a little info for you...  Starting on 4/17 with Dress Camp, and ending 6/12 with Cool Heat, there will be 10 collections coming out! That doesn't even count the Nordstrom Anniversary collection!  Within those 10 collections, there will 111 items. WOW!  Now, to make myself feel better, I only am wanting 15-18 things out of 111.  Not bad at all! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
that many collections/items are coming out in only a couple of months? wow. it strikes me a bit over the top. That's just too much to take in and buy in that short amount of time.


----------



## coachkitten (Apr 13, 2008)

*Re: How much is too much?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AudreyNicole* 

 
_Ok ladies, here is a little info for you...  Starting on 4/17 with Dress Camp, and ending 6/12 with Cool Heat, there will be 10 collections coming out! That doesn't even count the Nordstrom Anniversary collection!  Within those 10 collections, there will 111 items. WOW!  Now, to make myself feel better, I only am wanting 15-18 things out of 111.  Not bad at all! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I am speechless!  I have never broken it down like that before!  I am going to have to make a list and really stick to it!


----------



## geeko (Apr 13, 2008)

*Re: How much is too much?*

i can control not buying eyeshadows now, but if the eyeshadow or pigment is in turqoise or teal or blue, I cannot resist buying! Although i know i have way too many blues,teals and turqoise, i am still a sucker for these colors. 

And recently i've been buying way too much blushers!!! Too much. I have a total of 60 over blushers in my collection now...and there's no way i'm going to finish them in my entire life. But i'm still lemming for Alpha girl beauty powder. Help!!!

i've done up an excel spread sheet for my make up items (i didn't include brushes though) and realize that i've way too many eyeshadows for a non make up artist. I have to stop. I can't possibily finish all these shadows...and not to mention i don't really wear eyeshadows often..cause i'm in a thick rimmed black specs most of the time. zzz

MAC eye stuff





MAC Face stuff





MAC lip stuff





NON MAC stuff




** All prices in SG dollars

i'm not much of a fan of lipstuff, so i'm safe from lipstuff. but give me any eyeshadow in turqoise or teal color from MAC, i'll go crazy over it... although i know sometimes they kinda look the same when applied on the eyes..but i'm still crazy over turqoise and teals. zzzz


----------



## winterwonder (Apr 13, 2008)

*Re: How much is too much?*

Ah, I totally agree. I've been slowly selling off a lot of my collection because it just got insane. I'd forget what I had and hardly used most things. And while I appreciate the collector aspect of it all and have kept things special to me and rare, it does tend to get redundant and I just wanted a clean slate. I sold off ALL my eyeshadows to a family friend and the rest on here and LJ in bits and pieces and just re-purchased 4 of my essential shadows for now until the new collections and I have the money to buy any other color that comes to mind, but right now I have 60 pigments so that's plentyyyy of colors to work with.

I just tend to get in such a frenzy and I really need to chill, it's a good and a bad thing knowing about the collections early because I can get all excited before they come out, see the swatches, calm myself down, and realize... okay I don't need that but yes I really want that... and talk myself out of buying every single thing to just a few. But it also gets my heart pumping in a way that makeup maybe shouldn't.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Apr 13, 2008)

*Re: How much is too much?*

I haven't seen anything I want in the MAC collections, honestly.

I keep a spreadsheet over what I own, including descriptions of the color. If I were more anal, I'd probably take photos of swatches.

I personally think one has too much if they don't use it (and that's his/her purpose of buying it). For me, there's a lot of stuff I don't use that frequently and my collection isn't that big. I've been making up new combinations of colors from what I own. It's been very interesting and pleasantly surprising.


----------



## AudreyNicole (Apr 13, 2008)

*Re: How much is too much?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Beauty Mark* 

 
_I've been making up new combinations of colors from what I own. It's been very interesting and pleasantly surprising._

 
I have been doing this recently too.  I call it "shopping my stash" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Today, I wore Ether mineralized shadow, which I think I have worn twice since I got it, and I fell in LOVE with it.  Now I know why I bought it!  I think that with the way MAC releases collections like wild fire, it doesn't give me a chance to enjoy the things I get from one collection before I am buying from another.  I am rediscovering things that I bought a year ago, and loving it!  It's kinda cool


----------



## darkishstar (Apr 13, 2008)

*Re: How much is too much?*

Yeah, and to give myself time to REALLY enjoy it, I refuse to get back-ups of things anymore. I won't even get a chance to use up the one I got in the first place, so why get a back-up? It just makes me spend more money and only wear things once or twice. So I really really need to start selling off my stuff too in the near future.

Once I know I am done and I'm satisfied with the colors I have. I know I will stop. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And if not.. then I will have to keep selling stash off... D: The colors that are my weakness though.. are red lipcolor, hot pink lipcolor, and teal and turquoise eyeshadows!


----------



## Karen_B (Apr 13, 2008)

*Re: How much is too much?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AudreyNicole* 

 
_I have been doing this recently too.  I call it "shopping my stash" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Today, I wore Ether mineralized shadow, which I think I have worn twice since I got it, and I fell in LOVE with it.  Now I know why I bought it!  I think that with the way MAC releases collections like wild fire, it doesn't give me a chance to enjoy the things I get from one collection before I am buying from another.  I am rediscovering things that I bought a year ago, and loving it!  It's kinda cool 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I do the same thing! Very often, when I feel the need to buy something and I know I shouldn't (I am on a very tight budget at the moment) I just go through my stash and that will curb the need to purchase. The other day I rediscovered Moonflower from the Strange Hybrid collection, and I thought to myself, this is gorgeous! It stresses me out somehow to think about all the lovely colours sitting in my makeup cupboard, feeling all neglected and unloved... LOL!

Oh and speaking of sticking to a budget and saving money - I have completely given up buying full size jars of pigments. I get samples on here or I split with a friend or two and that of course saves a lot of money. I have a full size jar of Vanilla, and I use it very often, and it looks practically untouched. So there would be no point at all to splurge on a jar of a bolder colour that I probably wouldn't use too frequently.


----------



## Susanne (Apr 13, 2008)

*Re: How much is too much?*

This is a question again where I wish you could understand my answer in German 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I love MAC and buy something from every LE collection. Of course I already have a lot, but I do use everything I've got. (Expect of the Barbie e/s, I don't want to destroy the lovely icon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ). And I can be enthusiastic about many new things.

I just buy shades and colors I actually wear. No need to say that many products have similar colors (e.g. pink lipglasses or blue-green eyeshadows). 

I would say it is too much if I start to buy colors just because they are from MAC and I wouldn't wear them.

But as long as I have the money (and there are ways to save for MAC) I will keep on buying LE products as many as I want.

BTW: My must-have lists for this summer are long...


----------



## panda0410 (Apr 13, 2008)

*Re: How much is too much?*

bah! I know the pain. I am a freak with pigments - I had over 100 full sized pigments and glitters AND backups of many of them..... like seriously, _BACKUPS_ of PIGMENTS!!! I will never use them all!! So I sold them, lots and lots of them. Some I regret selling, most I do not. But get this..... when I started buying pigments again I did THE SAME THING - I ended up with 3 full sized your ladyships.... like wth will I do with them now..... It must stop. I made a promise to myself that from now on if I can I will only buy one of each new pigment and before I do that I will try to find someone who wants to split with me for half first. My hubby doesnt mind, he's so good, but when I looked at my collection and realised that I have spent thousands of dollars on cosmetics I nearly died.... I could be better using that $, MUCH better using that $$.


----------



## Bwell (Apr 13, 2008)

*Re: How much is too much?*

I think I finally got to the point that I only buy what I need. My collection got huge since it started in 2004. I started slow but 2 years ago I went crazy, I had a e/s phase, then the a long blush phase , then brushes and lastly l/s.
Now I have a couple of HG and I feel that I don´t need to buy any other products for a while. I use most of my stuff and what I don´t use often I give away.


----------



## CoralBlast (Apr 13, 2008)

*Re: How much is too much?*

i started in 2004 myself after throwing everything i had into the trash i started fresh. At first i was selective but then since november i have exceeded my budget three times 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i hate it when i do that! i have 30 lipsticks and i don't even wear it that much, it's not like i do red lips everyday. i told myself enough is enough and evey month there is something new, shiny and colorful coming out unless you are eating it it's not worth it !

i was so embarassed when i bought 5bp blushes and the cashier said "is this for storage ?" and when i said it's mine she looked at me like that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!


----------



## Sanayhs (Apr 13, 2008)

*Re: How much is too much?*

I've really just gone crazy with MAC since about when Fafi hit, even though I've added the occasional eyeshadow here and there since 2004. It's kind of scary how much I've gotten in the last couple months, actually. That being said, I"m working on building a collection that makes me happy in the fact that I feel it is fairly complete. I usually try to avoid colours that are super close to each other. There is really not a colour or texture out there I won't play with, so it means that my idea of complete is pretty broad. 

I feel it would be too much if I had things I didn't use. This includes backups, of which I have four: an extra royal hue shadestick, an extra corn shadestick, an extra mangomix shadestick and an extra emote blush. They are things that I know I love and will use, and that I find there really isn't something satisfactorily similar. I use emote daily, for example.

I think I'm going to preset a limit on things, such as 60 eyeshadows, 6 cremeblushes, 12 powder blushes... That way, I know it won't get too out of hand. I also keep a detailed excel database of all my MAC products, so I know exactly what I have.


----------



## AudreyNicole (Apr 13, 2008)

*Re: How much is too much?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Karen_B* 

 
_I do the same thing! Very often, when I feel the need to buy something and I know I shouldn't (I am on a very tight budget at the moment) I just go through my stash and that will curb the need to purchase. The other day I rediscovered Moonflower from the Strange Hybrid collection, and I thought to myself, this is gorgeous! It stresses me out somehow to think about all the lovely colours sitting in my makeup cupboard, feeling all neglected and unloved... LOL!

Oh and speaking of sticking to a budget and saving money - I have completely given up buying full size jars of pigments. I get samples on here or I split with a friend or two and that of course saves a lot of money. I have a full size jar of Vanilla, and I use it very often, and it looks practically untouched. So there would be no point at all to splurge on a jar of a bolder colour that I probably wouldn't use too frequently._

 
I absolutely LOVE Moonflower!  I use it alot!  I know what you mean about pigments.  Most I get samples of, but I have full size jars of the ones I consider multipurpose - Vanilla, Your Ladyship, Gold Dusk and Silver Fog.  I do plan to get samples of the Naughty Nauticals pigments, with the exception of Mutiny.  That I will buy a fullsize jar of because it is my favorite color, and I know I can use it alot with the rest of my shadows in that color family. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkishstar* 

 
_Yeah, and to give myself time to REALLY enjoy it, I refuse to get back-ups of things anymore. I won't even get a chance to use up the one I got in the first place, so why get a back-up? It just makes me spend more money and only wear things once or twice. So I really really need to start selling off my stuff too in the near future.

Once I know I am done and I'm satisfied with the colors I have. I know I will stop. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And if not.. then I will have to keep selling stash off... D: The colors that are my weakness though.. are red lipcolor, hot pink lipcolor, and teal and turquoise eyeshadows!_

 
I won't buy backups either.  I did it once or twice, and sold them off shortly after.  I try to swap for them, but I don't fret if I can't.  And I am with ya, teals and pink lips and cheeks are my weeknesses.  I always find them SO hard to resist!


----------



## Emily_3383 (Apr 13, 2008)

*Re: How much is too much?*

I have been feeling this way for a while.  I really try to buy only one thing per collection and not even/  My goal right now is to finish using a few things before i buy a new one.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Apr 13, 2008)

*Re: How much is too much?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AudreyNicole* 

 
_I have been doing this recently too.  I call it "shopping my stash" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Today, I wore Ether mineralized shadow, which I think I have worn twice since I got it, and I fell in LOVE with it.  Now I know why I bought it!  I think that with the way MAC releases collections like wild fire, it doesn't give me a chance to enjoy the things I get from one collection before I am buying from another.  I am rediscovering things that I bought a year ago, and loving it!  It's kinda cool 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
It's kind of amazing when you do that with anything you own. I've been doing that with music and have found that there's a lot of music I enjoy


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Apr 13, 2008)

*Re: How much is too much?*

i used to want everything from new collections. 

and i havent bought MAC since the Metal X collection back in december!!

i just dont have the money anymore now im at college and I have a car now


----------



## stv578 (Apr 13, 2008)

*Re: How much is too much?*

Well, my husband also thinks a lot of the colours i purchase look similar!  I _know_ I have too much make-up, I can't really justify the amount of my current stash, but... the odd times that I exercised restraint, I have ended up regretting not getting something, as was the case with BLM last year.  I also find that I tend to go through some serious phases with colours, so I'll go from doing brights to neutral browns, cools then warms, etc.  And while I have a fairly large stash, I still find sometimes that I don't have the perfect shade of this or that.  It's a vicious cycle!  

I'm actually glad I've joined Specktra, because having a sneak peek at the upcoming collections means I can pick a few items from each, because I know what's coming up and when, as opposed to seeing a collection and feeling like i _need_ to buy certain items because they are LE.  So I have planned about 2-3 items from each summer collection, maybe 4 from the neo sci-fi.  If I hadn't seen all 3 previews, I think I would have gotten 4 or 5 from NN alone.  

I also found recently as we started to redecorate our place on a budget that I haven't had near the same urge to go out and haul, because I see all these great things I want to get for the house, that would've been so much easier to do if I hadn't gone so crazy hauling so much make-up over the last year.  It's just too easy to spend a ton on MAC or other brands when you feel like your just getting a couple items here and there, but man!  Does it ever add up!


----------



## BlahWah (Apr 13, 2008)

*Re: How much is too much?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CoralBlast* 

 
_i was so embarassed when i bought 5bp blushes and the cashier said "is this for storage ?" and when i said it's mine she looked at me like that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!_

 





  I can't believe a MA would say that!  She's supposed be supporting you, not questioning you! =P

For good and for bad, I have to be ultra picky about the items I buy simply because I have an incredibly limited budget.  For the most part, buying 4 shadows/lippies/glosses eats up almost 1/2 of what I've put aside as "fun money" for the month, which goes from eating out to seeing a show or anything else I treat myself to.  My MAC buying was crazier at the beginning when, having become a MAC fan in late 2005, I realized I missed out on C-Squeeze and Salsabelle and Belle Azure and... lol, that list can go on.  I tried to find all those great items from  the collections and spent, if not money, soooo much time on hunting those down and getting the "best deal".  For the most part tho, I hardly have anything that's incredibly similar, except for Purple Shower/Endless Love and Aquadisiac/Turquatic, altho I can still justify those in my head as I use them... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  What sucks is that I don't have much from the permanent collection either because I'm always drawn to LE items!  Anytime a friend asks about a shadow I'd have to disappoint them b/c they can't find that shade anymore!

Things got a bit out of hand again with Fafi and Heatherette but after my last haul of 2 more bpb, I'm on a no-buy till Cool Heat.  I find that my skills have improved over the last few months as well, which makes some ignored shadows come alive in ways I never thought possible on my lids!  So with that excitement in store, I'm telling myself I've got enough until the collection that makes me drool right off the bat.


----------



## darkishstar (Apr 13, 2008)

*Re: How much is too much?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AudreyNicole* 

 
_I won't buy backups either.  I did it once or twice, and sold them off shortly after.  I try to swap for them, but I don't fret if I can't.  And I am with ya, teals and pink lips and cheeks are my weeknesses.  I always find them SO hard to resist!_

 
Yeah, I'm going to have to open a sale thread soon too and finally learn how to sell things online! Hahahaha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I need to get rid of some extra back-ups and things I really don't need. I know I really went crazy on Antiquitease and got quite a few too many back-ups of things I really don't need. Even though I love Mi'lady Red.. I don't need 2 extra back-ups. You know? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




In the end, if you regret not getting something, it's not the end of the world you know? You learn to live without it and see it on someone else's beautiful face in an FOTD thinking.. "Darn, I wish I had that color now! It looks so gorgeous on her! But I'm glad I can see the color being used because if I had bought it, maybe I might not have used it as much!" So there you go. At the end of the day, you life won't end without the color.


----------



## AudreyNicole (Apr 13, 2008)

*Re: How much is too much?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BlahWah* 

 
_I find that my skills have improved over the last few months as well, which makes some ignored shadows come alive in ways I never thought possible on my lids!_

 
This is true for me too.  As I am digging through my stash and rediscovering things, I find I am getting better with putting shades together to make a nice look, whereas before, I was afraid of certain colors because I didn't know of a way to wear them that was flattering on me (i.e. Freshwater, Firespot, Eyepopping)  I also ignored alot of great colors because I didn't have the right colors to pair with them to make them wearable for me.  Now, I have built a collection of complimentry colors! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkishstar* 

 
_
"Darn, I wish I had that color now! It looks so gorgeous on her!_

 
Ohhhh, in the beginning of my MAC collecting, I fell into this trap BIGTIME!  I would go through FOTDs here, and see something on someone who was 5 shades darker than me who had brown hair and eyes, and think just because it looked so great on her, it would look just as great on my NW15/blonde/blue eyed self.  SO many times, that was not the case, and I ended up regretting my purchases.  Or in other situations, I would hear raves about certain products, like bronzer for example. Well, if everyone else loves MAC bronzer, I will too, right?  Wrong.  I don't like it on me, and I bought it anyway... Stupid!  I know now what I like AND what works best on my skintone, and that's what I'm stickin' to!


----------



## Meryl (Apr 13, 2008)

*Re: How much is too much?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stv578* 

 
_Well, my husband also thinks a lot of the colours i purchase look similar!_

 
It depends on how perceptive, or colour sensitive, a person is.  I find my eye-shadows and lipsticks are very different when I compare them on a white piece of paper.

_However,_ when worn on the eye or lip... they do all start to look the same.


----------



## abbyquack (Apr 13, 2008)

*Re: How much is too much?*

i'm so glad everyone is feeling the same way as me! i've been looking at these new collections and i feel so much pressure to buy it all because it's "limited edition" or because it's new, but like with NN, i'm not even into most of the colors. Ok so neo sci-fi is going to be _sick_ for me, but this is MAC's tactic. You sell these cool packaged goods, le, etc and people think they have to have it when they most likely won't use it ever. 

And I have been making combos out of old colors too, something that is so rewarding! 

But honestly you don't need everything, and you shouldn't feel pressured to because everyone here feels the same


----------



## darkishstar (Apr 13, 2008)

*Re: How much is too much?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Beauty Mark* 

 
_It's kind of amazing when you do that with anything you own. I've been doing that with music and have found that there's a lot of music I enjoy_

 
I do that too! I was so crazy about music that when albums of artists I like would come out, I would go crazy and get them all one after the other and never have time to digest and enjoy them. When I slipped in MAC addiction, I've actually been listening to my music more and getting more out of it!

So hopefully the same applies for MAC. That once I find something else to obsess on, I can discover new things I love about my collection that I didn't have time to enjoy because of all the spending I was doing.


----------



## tripwirechick (Apr 13, 2008)

*Re: How much is too much?*

I have been feeling exactly like this for the last few months. I've got to the point where I am at a loss for what to wear, not because I have run out of ideas, but because I am overwhelmed by the amount of things I have to choose from. I have sold some things from my collection, but I still have so much. I think I have been smarter about buying from the more recent collections. For example, I was going to get Rollickin' from Fafi but decided not to because I had the blue McQueen paintpot and resigned myself to that being enough for me.
It would make life much easier if MAC would just slow down, and I think I would feel more excited if the collections were more spaced out. There would be more anticipation for something new rather than new things every other week.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Apr 13, 2008)

*Re: How much is too much?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tripwirechick* 

 
_I have been feeling exactly like this for the last few months. I've got to the point where I am at a loss for what to wear, not because I have run out of ideas, but because I am overwhelmed by the amount of things I have to choose from. I have sold some things from my collection, but I still have so much. I think I have been smarter about buying from the more recent collections. For example, I was going to get Rollickin' from Fafi but decided not to because I had the blue McQueen paintpot and resigned myself to that being enough for me.
It would make life much easier if MAC would just slow down, and I think I would feel more excited if the collections were more spaced out. There would be more anticipation for something new rather than new things every other week._

 
It's very clever marketing. When I know a month is going to be tight for me, I simply don't look at the website or to the MAC store (actually, Sephora is more of my weakness, so I don't go there). It's hard to get excited about something you have no idea about.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Apr 14, 2008)

*Re: How much is too much?*

Great thread Audrey! Here are my thoughts.

I definitely agree that there are way too many collections coming out in the next few months, but I do think that the excitement of new colors and products + each collection being different and having something for everyone is really what gives mac its ultimate appeal. What I buy definitely falls into several factor categories:
1. The "hype" factor:
This is where specktra is involved. Oftentimes I will look at the preliminary details of a collection or I will see it in person and I will think to myself, whats the big deal. In the end I buy it because I feel i have to love it as much as everyone else does, and in the end it sits in my traincase til I decide to sell it because it sits unused... Two great examples: Parrot E/S and Mi'Lady MES
2. The "perfect for me" factor
More often than not, if something falls into this category I will get it and use it til it runs out.
3. The "i'm going to regret if i don't get it" factor
This is similar to the hype category. I think to myself that I like this but am not sure if I would get much use out of it. In the end I cave because i think to myself, what if it sells out and I can never have it
4. The "newbie" factor
Not applicable so much now, but when I first got into mac and it's hype, i felt the need to purchase every item in a new collection because i don't have anything like it. Now i have learned that if I am comfortable with a color and it looks great on me, then I should get it. This leads me to category 5...
5. The "i'm trying to expand my horizons" factor
This is when I buy a color I never really wear, but figure i should incorporate into my regime. Bottom line is it never works. I find that I wear what i wear for a reason, anything else just doesn't look good and hence doesn't get used.

Once I was able to separate items and collections into these categories, I am not too concerned with having similar items because quite frankly if the colors work for me then I will use them everyday. I have also learned not to go too crazy with lipglasses cause in the end they all look the same to me (all of them are pale pink!)


----------



## FrazzledOne (Apr 14, 2008)

*Re: How much is too much?*

I totally agree with AudreyNicole with her original post. I went through my shadow collection and I have 553 MAC shadows. Yea, you read that right and after doing my swatches I just shook my head. I mean, how many shades of green, beige, or whatever color do I really need? 

I can see if one just started into MAC, but with the new collections coming up the shadows are either dups of older d/c shadows that I already have or something very close to my collection. Besides if MAC has just a slight shade difference in one of their new shadows, can you really tell the difference on your eyes? 

I haven't bought anything new since the N collection and I won't except for staples that I run out of. I still like the new stuff just to look at or get ideas from the collection "looks".


----------



## JanineDesiree (Apr 14, 2008)

*Re: How much is too much?*

i know how you feel. even though i have much less then you, and most people, i am seeing a trend with the lip products. they are all so similar in color, and i buy backups.. which i think makes me crazy now that i have items all so close in color. but i just cant part.
but i have never been one to buy alot from collections coming out. usually no more then 3 items from a collection, tho usually only one or two items. i just need to be more picky with what i buy for lips.


----------



## AudreyNicole (Apr 14, 2008)

*Re: How much is too much?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_
Once I was able to separate items and collections into these categories, I am not too concerned with having similar items because quite frankly if the colors work for me then I will use them everyday. I have also learned not to go too crazy with lipglasses cause in the end they all look the same to me (all of them are pale pink!)_

 
I know what you mean about lipglass... All that I have, I never wear alone, just over lipstick, so they all DO look the same...  I have promised myself, after Naughty Nauticals, NO more lipstick or lipglass until I use up some of what I have (I won't even tempt myself by swatching them) . I am caving with Naughty Nauticals only because they are lustreglass, and I prefer them


----------



## makeupgal (Apr 14, 2008)

*Re: How much is too much?*

As the owner of 147 lipsticks, 63 pigments 294 eyeshadows, the list goes on...(not bragging here, just making a point), I HAVE TO agree with you.   It's like an obsession and there is NO WAY I can use up what I already have in my entire life.  I think I buy entire collections just out of habit, meanwhile thinking this lipstick looks just like this or this eyeshadow is amost like that one.  So after reading this, you made me realize that there is no rule that says you have to buy the entire collection and 2 or 3 things will suffice.  Thanks for the reality check!


----------



## AudreyNicole (Apr 14, 2008)

*Re: How much is too much?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *makeupgal* 

 
_As the owner of 147 lipsticks, 63 pigments 294 eyeshadows, the list goes on...(not bragging here, just making a point), I HAVE TO agree with you.   It's like an obsession and there is NO WAY I can use up what I already have in my entire life.  I think I buy entire collections just out of habit, meanwhile thinking this lipstick looks just like this or this eyeshadow is amost like that one.  So after reading this, you made me realize that there is no rule that says you have to buy the entire collection and 2 or 3 things will suffice.  Thanks for the reality check!_

 
I blame it all on those great girls at International Mall!  It's THEIR fault!


----------



## makeba (Apr 14, 2008)

*Re: How much is too much?*

when i first developed an interest in MAC i was so overwhelmed and excited that i felt i needed everything. I have a pretty good collection now; but still desire to have more. But I now realize that all collections do not fit my skin tone or color choice and heatherette is one of them. So now i just skim through the collections that come out and if something fits i get it and if it doesnt i move onto the next collection. Now naughty nauticals interest me a lot becuz blue is my favorite color so i will be checking out this collection for sure.


----------



## Susanne (Apr 14, 2008)

*Re: How much is too much?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AudreyNicole* 

 
_I know what you mean about lipglass... All that I have, I never wear alone, just over lipstick, so they all DO look the same...  I have promised myself, after Naughty Nauticals, NO more lipstick or lipglass until I use up some of what I have (I won't even tempt myself by swatching them) . I am caving with Naughty Nauticals only because they are lustreglass, and I prefer them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

Oh, LOL, I wear my lipglasses alone every day. So I use a lot of them. No reason for me to stop buying new ones


----------



## peacelover18 (Apr 14, 2008)

*Re: How much is too much?*

You know, I agree a lot of it is about the hype. I think it would be a good idea to start a "Cut Through the Hype" thread, where we can talk about what items in the collections are must-haves, what items are terrible, what items can be duped (I realize we can do that in the individual collections threads, but those kind of posts seem to always be overwhelmed with posts like "I'm so excited!!!! I'm going to buy everything!!!!")


----------



## Susanne (Apr 14, 2008)

*Re: How much is too much?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *makeupgal* 

 
_As the owner of 147 lipsticks, 63 pigments 294 eyeshadows, the list goes on...(not bragging here, just making a point), I HAVE TO agree with you.   It's like an obsession and there is NO WAY I can use up what I already have in my entire life._

 
Oh wow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  This is great.


----------



## quizshow (Apr 14, 2008)

*Re: How much is too much?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_I've really just gone crazy with MAC since about when Fafi hit, even though I've added the occasional eyeshadow here and there since 2004. It's kind of scary how much I've gotten in the last couple months, actually. That being said, I"m working on building a collection that makes me happy in the fact that I feel it is fairly complete. I usually try to avoid colours that are super close to each other. There is really not a colour or texture out there I won't play with, so it means that my idea of complete is pretty broad. 

I feel it would be too much if I had things I didn't use. This includes backups, of which I have four: an extra royal hue shadestick, an extra corn shadestick, an extra mangomix shadestick and an extra emote blush. They are things that I know I love and will use, and that I find there really isn't something satisfactorily similar. I use emote daily, for example.

I think I'm going to preset a limit on things, such as 60 eyeshadows, 6 cremeblushes, 12 powder blushes... That way, I know it won't get too out of hand. I also keep a detailed excel database of all my MAC products, so I know exactly what I have._

 
I just got started with Fafi as well.  I'm trying to build slowly though, trying out recommended colors and finishes, deciding that I hate lustre l/s, etc.  But I've gotten a little carried away in hunting down past LE items.  I figure I can take my time on the perm stuff, but things like red romp l/g must be found--which I did, and for pretty ra easonable price!!


----------



## Sanayhs (Apr 14, 2008)

*Re: How much is too much?*

I told myself a while ago that I am absolutely not allowed to buy any more MAC lipglasses. I love them and still lust after some, particularly the 3D glasses (which my store still has a bunch of!), but no. There are MUCH cheaper lipglosses out there that work just fine, and lipgloss in general doesn't end up lasting for too long on my lips, so I usually prefer to stick to lipstick. My lips drink up anything I put on them, so I end up with sticky lips with a bit of shimmer or colour, depending on the gloss. Sexy, no? Sometimes it's hard when I see a really gorgeous colour, but then I realise I really don't need that many lipglosses - and how many other things I can get with the money I saved by buying cheaper stuff.

 Quote:

  I just got started with Fafi as well. I'm trying to build slowly though, trying out recommended colors and finishes, deciding that I hate lustre l/s, etc. But I've gotten a little carried away in hunting down past LE items. I figure I can take my time on the perm stuff, but things like red romp l/g must be found--which I did, and for pretty ra easonable price!!  
 
Hunting down past LE items has been kind of vicious on my wallet. For example, I have purchased all of the C-Shock shadows except for Going Bananas (couldn't find it for sale, having nothing to trade) and Passionate, nine different MSFs, some holiday pigment sets (I ADORE forest green pigment)... Oh, and the biggest one: every single discontinued/limited edition fluidline out there. I'm waiting for one in the mail, and once it gets here I think I'll have them all. There's still plenty of past LE I adore and lust after, but I figure I should be good now. 

On a different note, my pet rabbit is trying to rearrange the pants I'm wearing.


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Apr 15, 2008)

*Re: How much is too much?*

I hear ya. I also did swatches of all my lipglasses and lipsticks on my hand and realized enough his enough really. I am drawn to the same pink lipsticks over and over again. It needs to stop. You know how I made a thread on the summer collections budget? I am not even planning on buying half of what I had typed up. lol Its ridiculous. I don't need all that. Sure I want it, but it isn't necessary. To be honest, all I want from Naughty Nauticals are the pigments.

I went crazy during the Holidays trying to build a solid MAC collection. I had a few MAC products but not much and now I can have my own store! lol Its ridiculous. I have bought so much from the counter and from people on here. I really need to stop this madness.


----------



## liv (Apr 15, 2008)

*Re: How much is too much?*

I've really been cutting back.  And I've realized that if I just think about items that I might need to "complete" what I have, I really can't think of any. I'm definitely a follower of the, "I love pinks and taupes, therefore I must have 20 different variations that only I will be able to tell apart."  There really isn't a shade that I don't already own that would also be flattering and something I want.  I go through cycles of being disinterested in makeup, so don't mind me if I end up changing my mind and buying a bunch of stuff in a couple months from now.  I just know that I should save my money and be happy with what I have.


----------



## jpohrer (Apr 16, 2008)

*Re: How much is too much?*

Great thread, Audrey!

When a new collection comes out, I go to visit it.  I usually visit on Saturdays, when MAC is really busy.  I swatch blush, e/s and pigments on white paper or Kleenex.  I swatch l/g and l/s down the center of my hand.  Next, I go home and compare the swatches to what I already have.  I write down my substitutes, and make my own collection.  I play around with my substitute collection for a few days.  Usually, I am satisfied with my dupes.  In most cases, I like my dupes better than the real thing.  For instance, Motif is much easier to work with than Nanogold.  After a few days, I go back and buy/B2M anything I think I can't live without, or is really unique from the new collection.

So far, this strategy has worked great for me!  I don't end up with colors that are only a tiny bit different from each other.  I find new uses for what I already own.  For example, I loved the N Collection.  However, I found 30 acceptable substitutes at home to dupe the 19-piece collection.  I can create warm and cool versions of a collection.  If a collection is too warm for my skin tone, like Moonbathe, I can make a version of it more suited for my NW15 self.  I would urge everyone to give this strategy a try!  It saves money and boosts creativity!


----------



## astronaut (Apr 16, 2008)

*Re: How much is too much?*

I'm slowing down. I'm not going to purchase anymore makeup until Cool Heat.


----------



## janwa09 (Apr 16, 2008)

*Re: How much is too much?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *peacelover18* 

 
_You know, I agree a lot of it is about the hype. I think it would be a good idea to start a "Cut Through the Hype" thread, where we can talk about what items in the collections are must-haves, what items are terrible, what items can be duped (I realize we can do that in the individual collections threads, but those kind of posts seem to always be overwhelmed with posts like "I'm so excited!!!! I'm going to buy everything!!!!") 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
This sounds like a really great idea!! Let's start one now!


----------



## janwa09 (Apr 16, 2008)

*Re: How much is too much?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jpohrer* 

 
_Great thread, Audrey!

When a new collection comes out, I go to visit it. I usually visit on Saturdays, when MAC is really busy. I swatch blush, e/s and pigments on white paper or Kleenex. I swatch l/g and l/s down the center of my hand. Next, I go home and compare the swatches to what I already have. I write down my substitutes, and make my own collection. I play around with my substitute collection for a few days. Usually, I am satisfied with my dupes. In most cases, I like my dupes better than the real thing. For instance, Motif is much easier to work with than Nanogold. After a few days, I go back and buy/B2M anything I think I can't live without, or is really unique from the new collection._

 
This sounds like a very good strategy but I'm much too impulsive to do this lol. Especially in our MAC store where each new collection gets sold really fast, I sometimes just buy the stuff right away cos of fear that I might run out.  It seems like I only have a few seconds to decide on a purchase.  To tell you honestly, I kind of miss buying make-up without this much haste or without fear of missing out on something.  It's getting really ridiculous.


----------



## wifey806 (Apr 16, 2008)

*Re: How much is too much?*

I wanted to say how much I truly appreciate "my guy" at my mac pro store. he's been helping me build my kit (i freelance), and is sooo honest with me. When I want something, he tells me how to make it from what I already have, or how to get more bang for my buck.  And he's not one of those consultants who's just "over it" and doesn't care what we buy -- he's just truely an ARTIST! I can't tell you how many things I've wanted and he was like "hmm.. that looks like xyz in photos... here try this..." or "if you have abc from x collection, don't get that". And he's always right lol! 

I just wanted to thank him, and all the MAC artist on here like him.  Although some may fight you on your recs, most of us are always willing to listen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ps, i'f i had a million dollars, i'd buy the stuff he tells not to get anyways heee heehe


----------



## foxyqt (Apr 16, 2008)

*Re: How much is too much?*

*janwa09*; i agree! when i first started getting into mac it was not very well known and collections would stay for daaays at the mac store.. even months! i used to take my time deciding what i want. But recently its getting so much more famous among girls and omg things sell out almost instantly!! with Heatherette, almost all of the collection was reserved waaay before the launch. Ugh! its so stressing having to go to the mall REALLY early so as not to miss out on anything.. =/

back to the topic, i think the collection that i have now is more than enough for me so right now i try to limit myself to certain colors/items that are reeeally unique and un-dupable.. & i think alot about space too! im running out of space for my makeup i just dont know where to put it all


----------



## AudreyNicole (Apr 16, 2008)

*Re: How much is too much?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jpohrer* 

 
_Great thread, Audrey!

When a new collection comes out, I go to visit it.  I usually visit on Saturdays, when MAC is really busy.  I swatch blush, e/s and pigments on white paper or Kleenex.  I swatch l/g and l/s down the center of my hand.  Next, I go home and compare the swatches to what I already have.  I write down my substitutes, and make my own collection.  I play around with my substitute collection for a few days.  Usually, I am satisfied with my dupes.  In most cases, I like my dupes better than the real thing.  For instance, Motif is much easier to work with than Nanogold.  After a few days, I go back and buy/B2M anything I think I can't live without, or is really unique from the new collection.

So far, this strategy has worked great for me!  I don't end up with colors that are only a tiny bit different from each other.  I find new uses for what I already own.  For example, I loved the N Collection.  However, I found 30 acceptable substitutes at home to dupe the 19-piece collection.  I can create warm and cool versions of a collection.  If a collection is too warm for my skin tone, like Moonbathe, I can make a version of it more suited for my NW15 self.  I would urge everyone to give this strategy a try!  It saves money and boosts creativity!_

 
I just did this! I swatched my entire collection on white notebook paper, to take with me when I go to my counter.  Luckily, I have an amazing MA, and she lets me see, and preorder the collections in advance.  I can reserve the things I KNOW I want for sure, and take my time deciding on the others I am not sure about.  Now I don't have to worry about it selling out before I can get it.


----------



## user79 (Apr 16, 2008)

*Re: How much is too much?*

I don't actually buy that much makeup. I really only get stuff I really want and use, and I have recently got into swapping and buying on here so it's a lot cheaper. Makeup is so expensive here so it really forces you to pare down your expenditure on it. I usually only get like 1 or 2 things from a collection, or sometimes I pass on them all together. I can't fathom buying a whole collection with multiple back-ups of each item. Gah!


----------



## lem0n (Apr 19, 2008)

*Re: How much is too much?*

I have just started collecting, at first it was one palette of the Antiquitease Metallic eyes and then I just found the Cool eyes palette recently and just have to have it T_T and now I want Heatherette Trio 1 and Dress Camp palette so badly... but lucky me [or not] I'm living in a country with no MAC counter or store so I can't really go overboard and buy everything but you have to go through a service to get what you really want... *sigh* so you kind of have to have your priorities made up before you purchase...


----------



## JesseVanity (Apr 19, 2008)

*Re: How much is too much?*

I agree with the other people who have said that they don't have time to really enjoy the makeup they buy inbetween each collection. The collections come out so fast it's hard to keep up. I've gone alittle crazy lately with buying as much as I can while I have the money to do it as in a few weeks I wont. I'm skipping naughty nauticals and dazzle glass collections just because they don't appeal to me but also because I want to enjoy the make up I have now, which is alot and would probably last me a lifetime but you always seem to want more. I think MAC should maybe put out 2 -3 collections per year, that way we would get a chance to enjoy them and maybe they wouldn't sell out so fast.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Apr 19, 2008)

*Re: How much is too much?*

How much is too much? 

You're askin' the wrong girl


----------



## starr (Apr 20, 2008)

*Re: How much is too much?*

since i live on a very strict budget [i support my mum and pay my own bills] so i normally limit my mac stuff for at least 1 item per collection [those without special packaging], which is normally a lipglass, an eyeshadow or a blush. if i find that a collection doesn't really interest me, i pass on it completely

for those with special packaging [ie fafi], i try to get at least 1 item with a special package in it. [ie one lipglass, one lipstick, one blush, one ibp]. i'm such a sucker for special packaging  

plus, before i go to a store, i always check here or on the mac site and list down the things i really really like and narrow it down. we normally get collections wayyyy slower than you guys in the US, so the hype is gone by the time we get a collection and it isn't really a factor for me :


----------



## kiss (Apr 20, 2008)

*Re: How much is too much?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *starr* 

 
_ so i normally limit my mac stuff for at least 1 item per collection_

 
 I wish I could do that. I just have no self control! ugh.


----------



## starr (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: How much is too much?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kiss* 

 
_I wish I could do that. I just have no self control! ugh._

 
lol trust me, it took me a LOOOOOOT of self-control not to get more than one item from a collection.


----------



## user79 (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: How much is too much?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_5. The "i'm trying to expand my horizons" factor
This is when I buy a color I never really wear, but figure i should incorporate into my regime. Bottom line is it never works. I find that I wear what i wear for a reason, anything else just doesn't look good and hence doesn't get used._

 
Oh god, yeah that's me with purple eyeshadows. They just don't look good on me even though everyone says they go so well with green eyes. But it just looks tacky on me! To me, purple eyeshadow now is what blue eyeshadow was in the 80s, if that makes any sense. And yet, I just ordered a couple of purple pigment samples to try to "get into it" more but nope, I just don't use them. Thank god I only have a couple of purple shadows, and one I recently swapped away. I keep telling myself not to buy anymore purples and violets but I will probably buy one again the future, only to have it sitting around unused in my traincase.


----------



## tigerli17 (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: How much is too much?*

It's a weird one but for me its the face charts on the damn site that catch me. I look at the look and think 'that would look so cool on a night out/work' and rather than hunt around for the dupes, its easier just to buy the stuff. I've learnt now! I learnt with Heatherette - the pencils especially I could probably dupe most of them with my UD 24/7 pencils. I only got trio 1, jardin aires, lollipop loving and bonus beat (and $$$$ yes but I have a weakness for nail lacquers) and even now I'm regretting bonus beat because that really could have been easily duped. Love the rest that I got though.

But I guess its also the thrill of collecting. It's ridiculous really, its make up and there to be used not hoarded, and I'll admit it, the LE sucks me in far more than it should. There have been quite a few LE items that to me are gorgeous and I hate it that I'll never find it again (Not so innocent l/s, Cash Flow and rollickin pp, Pearl Sunshine bpb, 1N l/s) but I think its the prospect of never finding these items and they're gone forever and i've missed out on something i'd use all the time that worries me. I know it shouldn't because what you don't have you don't miss but it still does. I don't regret much that I buy though, even if its not something I'd wear all the time or is totally not my colour (Electric Eel), I enjoy playing around with these till I find something that works even if its just lining my eyes with it or layering something over it.

I've gotta support my mum too, we hit a lil bit of debt (lol not because of my MAC buying though) and are struggling to pay the mortgage together so I'm trying so hard to cut back and really work hard to find dupes now. Still finding that I want a lot from the collections but I'm working hard on whittling it down and fighting the urge to buy bloody everything. I splurged really bad when Fafi came out, even my boyfriend was shocked so i'm trying to keep the addiction down. They need to make like a MAC patch or something...

Of course if I had the money I'd buy everything and build an extension on the house for a make up room (training to be a MUA) for me to practise in or have my girly mates over and have make up parties in there. That'd be bloody cool...Ah dreams....


----------



## CoralBlast (Apr 22, 2008)

*Re: How much is too much?*

yesterday i calculated dazzleglass, nn, solar bits, neo sci fi and cool heat to close 550 euros (the stuff i want ) today i saw a bag i wanted (GUESS ) for 130 euros and i thought it was too much for a bag ! i keep thinking i can go on holidays with that 550 euros but i rather stay home and have the make up. Can someone tell me why?


----------



## Fataliya (Mar 14, 2009)

*Anyone ever forced to go on a no-buy??*

So, we need a new minivan, and the cheapest we've found is $10k. We don't want a car payment, so that means we pay outright, in cash, in full.

So that means, I'm either on a complete no-buy, or a WAY pared down buy.

Grrrr!

Ohhh, but that Toyota Sienna will be MINE soon!!!!

(This still really sucks though. I mean, what are the chances that I'm going to find HK/HKK, BBR, Grand Duos AND Sugar Sweet ALL at the CCO?!? Slim to none, dammit all!)

/e is sad


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Mar 14, 2009)

*Re: Anyone ever forced to go on a no-buy??*

I totally feel you on this one!! 

After i got pregnant with my oldest daughter i was only 18, and being a mac addict since i had a job at 16.. it was hard lol.  I didnt buy mac for 2 1/2 years until we became financially stable.

And! Well after some searching on the clearance bin, some MUA swaps, wishlist shout outs.. I found almost all the items i longed for at a fairly decent price! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was mainly searching for msf's, pigments, a couple of unique eyeshadows and blushes.


----------



## zipperfire (Mar 14, 2009)

*Re: Anyone ever forced to go on a no-buy??*

Good for you; I spend 1 evening a month doing a lecture and class on budgeting and how you need to save 10-15K for emergency and then enough for a new car so you don't go into debt. Right now, I'm taking a paycut so I am not buying and I'm being satisfied with my es collection and using it with enjoyment! One has to have gratitude for what one has, and this kind of discipline makes life easier down the road. Congrats on your car!


----------



## abbyquack (Mar 14, 2009)

*Re: Anyone ever forced to go on a no-buy??*

I'm so glad you mentioned this, because I am pretty much going on a no-buy or VERY little buy, for who knows how long! My husband basically intervened last night about how much I've spent and that we need to pay off our student loans by end of summer, which means we will not have any $$ really, except for a few things here and there. THEN, we have to start paying off our car in full, too. It's really depressing because I work my ass off in the summer, and just knowing that I can't touch is it is gonna make me so sad. But I am happy to know we will be out of debt. 

And I am still determined to get a thing or two from most collections as a compromise, and as manbeater says, I think I'll find whatever else I want in the clearance bin at a later date. 

This means though that I'm gonna have to curb my time on specktra also, because I buy a lot from reading others' raves about products.


----------



## xxAngelxx (Mar 14, 2009)

*Re: Anyone ever forced to go on a no-buy??*

I was on a no-buy for almost a year and a half while I finished nursing school and paid off debt. I missed a lot of collections but thats okay. It sucks in the meantime though. Good luck to you!


----------



## romi79_2008 (Mar 14, 2009)

*Re: Anyone ever forced to go on a no-buy??*

When I see the info of a new collection first feeling is of drooling all over it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ; but as time goes bye and I`m reading and see more swatches I convince myself that I don`t need (aka use) all of it so I try to stick to what I think I would really use 2-3 products/month.Of course money is the reason, but then I think that if I would afford everything there wouldn`t be any charm around Mac, just another stuff I buy....maybe is better this way, we get to really appreciate what we buy


----------



## HustleRose (Mar 14, 2009)

*Re: Anyone ever forced to go on a no-buy??*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Fataliya* 

 
_So, we need a new minivan, and the cheapest we've found is $10k. We don't want a car payment, so that means we pay outright, in cash, in full.

So that means, I'm either on a complete no-buy, or a WAY pared down buy.

Grrrr!

Ohhh, but that Toyota Sienna will be MINE soon!!!!

(This still really sucks though. I mean, what are the chances that I'm going to find HK/HKK, BBR, Grand Duos AND Sugar Sweet ALL at the CCO?!? Slim to none, dammit all!)

/e is sad_

 
it sucks but it's good to see your priorities are in check especially in an economy where that is not always the case.

good luck!


----------



## Divafeva (Mar 14, 2009)

*Re: Anyone ever forced to go on a no-buy??*

I am on a semi no buy. It is really hard! Harder than I thought it would be. Mostly because MAC is a marketing genious with all of there limited addition items. The thing I try to tell myself is that there will ALWAYS be another collection.


----------



## nursie (Mar 14, 2009)

*Re: Anyone ever forced to go on a no-buy??*

i havent put myself on a no-buy, but i've put myself on a less-buy. i've really got a large collection as it is, and i do want to save up more money (as i've watched my 401K steadily go deeper into the shitter)


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Mar 14, 2009)

*Re: Anyone ever forced to go on a no-buy??*

I'm on a no-buy right now. I told my bf to keep me in check. It's very easy to slip because if I were to get new things, he wouldn't have the slightest clue. Haha I'm so bad! I have been good lately so yay! And I am also selling a bunch of stuff because I have too many dupes of everything. I swear I keep buying different versions of the same thing if I really like it. I need to stop!!


----------



## HustleRose (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Anyone ever forced to go on a no-buy??*

i'm trying to be on a no-by right now but with sugarsweet coming out soon i don't know what i'm going to do! so hard....


----------



## ClaireAvril (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Anyone ever forced to go on a no-buy??*

I am on a no buy right now for lent.  Well I have bought the necessities like foundation (after the one i had fell in the snow - opened) and wipes.. but no extras.  I haven't been in a MAC store in what seems like forever.. I didnt even know about the grand duos collection that came out.. I feel so out of touch. But I am sure those things will be around when lent is over.


----------



## Fataliya (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Anyone ever forced to go on a no-buy??*

Thanks to everyone. I know I can do it, it's just gonna suck not being able to shop. Not just makeup, but anything.

Of course, now we can't decide if we wanna save up the WHOLE amount, or if we wanna save half, and get a loan for the other half, to help our credit, blah blah.

Considering our current minivan is just about on it's last legs, I think the half half idea might be better. Dunno if it'll last until we get all of it.

Gonna talk to the bank on Monday, hopefully. If we REALLY stick to our guns, we *should* have $5k saved in about 4-5 weeks.


----------



## ClaireAvril (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Anyone ever forced to go on a no-buy??*

good luck.


----------



## ladyJ (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Anyone ever forced to go on a no-buy??*

I'm about to be on a no buy because I am trying to build my "rainy day fund." My momma always told me I needed to have one and I have been slacking on it because I've been spending so much on makeup. My BF always tells me I spend a lot too. I have to keep my priorities straight. He says as much as I spend looking at makeup I could be studying. My BF said if makeup was my school work that I would be making straight A's lolz!!! He said once I graduate from college I'll be able to buy all the MAC I want so not to sweat it so much now. I am going to control my spendings before I am in deep debt. 

I hope everything works out for you!


----------



## Kayteuk (Mar 16, 2009)

*Re: Anyone ever forced to go on a no-buy??*

Its been 4 months no Mac for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I have had to pay off some of my student loans, and also my visa lawyers are costing me 2K....I feel you all!


----------



## sparkle1017 (Mar 16, 2009)

*Re: Anyone ever forced to go on a no-buy??*

I will be going on a no-buy after April. My husband is taking a pay cut at work to avoid having to lay anyone off and our mortgage is a little more important than my MAC addiction. It's going to be so hard! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I just keep telling myself it's temporary and a paycut is far better than being laid off, especially in this economy. Atleast we all have each other to help us through the withdraws!


----------



## abbyquack (Mar 16, 2009)

*Re: Anyone ever forced to go on a no-buy??*

^^ Good luck sweetheart, I know that can suck sometimes. Keep your head up, and don't worry, these things may be "limited edition" but they will generally be easy to find somewhere on here later on if you still really want them.


----------



## Lapis (Mar 16, 2009)

*Re: Anyone ever forced to go on a no-buy??*

I go on no/limited buying all the time, it's just a habit I have when I think I'm spending too much, I'm on limited/no buying for MAC and kids clothes right now.
It gets easier as time passes, and if you limit how much you can spend you make way better choices.


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 16, 2009)

*Re: Anyone ever forced to go on a no-buy??*

I am on a Restricted Buy the entire year....meaning I am restricting myself to only a few items per collection...and hopefully skipping a few collections...My spending on MAC has gotten completley out of hand.


----------



## pink_lily82 (Mar 16, 2009)

*Re: Anyone ever forced to go on a no-buy??*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ClaireAvril* 

 
_I am on a no buy right now for lent. Well I have bought the necessities like foundation (after the one i had fell in the snow - opened) and wipes.. but no extras. I haven't been in a MAC store in what seems like forever.. I didnt even know about the grand duos collection that came out.. I feel so out of touch. But I am sure those things will be around when lent is over._

 
I'm doing the no-buy thing for lent too! I told myself no makeup at all until it's over. That's tough in itself but it didn't help when my sister called me to tell me about her last MAC haulage. Sigh.


----------



## Hilly (Mar 16, 2009)

*Re: Anyone ever forced to go on a no-buy??*

I have been simmering down my mac purchases as well. It's hard to justify buying more just because.


----------



## stellarx1587 (Mar 17, 2009)

*Re: Anyone ever forced to go on a no-buy??*

I just came out of my lil dry spell of no MAC purchases. I had to buckle down pretty much all of 2008 after I got laid off in Nov 07. And 1 income between me and my husband was not enough to feed my need... but now that I'm back in the game again (work-wise)... I'm inching back into the scene with what I like to call "pay day rewards"! I definitely don't buy the way I used to... I'm way pickier now... but its always good to spoil yourself once in a while when you've worked your ass off!


----------



## kittykit (Mar 17, 2009)

*Re: Anyone ever forced to go on a no-buy??*

I'm going on no-buy now. I've spent A LOT on MAC and other stuffs since Jan. Due to the bad economy and no salary increase for me this year (boohoo), I need to spend my money wisely.


----------



## romi79_2008 (Mar 17, 2009)

*Re: How much is too much?*

So glad I found this topic...after reading it, my mac excitement for the upcoming collection cooled  down.The next 4 month will come very hard on our family budget so I`ll try to limit myself for less than 100$ for the next months.Not much, huh? But really what would happen if I won`t get any or almost? I just read in another post someone said a blush used every day was enough for a year or so, so I have blushes to last me 20 years?oh my I don`t even want to think abut how much would last me 100 eyeshadows


----------



## leenybeeny (Mar 17, 2009)

*Re: How much is too much?*

I haven't bought anything in ages... right now, it's only something here or there and only if something is *really* unique.  But that doesn't happen much for me since my collection is over 300 shadows and over 100 lippies strong.  I just don't need anymore.  Heck, I don't even need half of what I have.  But I lurves it!


----------



## Karen_B (Mar 18, 2009)

*Re: Anyone ever forced to go on a no-buy??*

I was forced to cut back drastically last year when I started school and only worked part time. After the financial crisis last autumn when the interest rates went up, well, I barely had enough to pay the bills, so MAC was out of the question! What I did was I stayed away from Specktra and didn't go to the MAC counter so I wouldn't be tempted. It turns out I survive just fine with absolutely no items from Ungaro and whatever other collections came out last year


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Mar 18, 2009)

*Re: Anyone ever forced to go on a no-buy??*

I'm on a limited buy right now. I got into MAC in 2004 but due to some financial difficulties (family stuff and our wedding in 2007 and then being laid off in late 2007) I skipped pretty much all the collections in 2007 and sold most of items. I started buying again in 2008 as things got better. Then again since 2009 I pretty much got everything with B2M. I'm planing on getting 3 items or less from each collection. I prefer to have more emergency funding saved away even though my husband and I make pretty good money. You never know when things get dark with this economy


----------



## MissResha (Mar 18, 2009)

*Re: Anyone ever forced to go on a no-buy??*

my boyfriend is about to move in with me within the next month. and he already said "We're gonna have to do something about your makeup problem"









 i wanted to cry, but he is right. i need to be stopped. we're trying to get a house together within the next 6 months so...i cant spend my money so frivolously.


----------



## hawaii02 (Mar 18, 2009)

*Re: How much is too much?*

I'm very choosy about what I buy. Only because I dislike having 50 pink lipsticks that look the same. And not all products that MAC sells interest me (MSF's for example-please don't throw anythingl; I know it's a big seller around here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). So while I'm still trying to get basics a year later, it's okay because most of what I need/want is from the perm anyhow.


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Mar 18, 2009)

*Re: How much is too much?*

ugh I, too, get suckered into the whole LE hype. I've been better lately. I'm happy I was able to get rid of a lot of my makeup. I seriously have enough makeup to last me, my future daughters, and their daughters' lifetimes!!


----------



## DigitalRain (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: Anyone ever forced to go on a no-buy??*

Today I'm getting my last MAC item (VGV VI SE lipstick) and Im done for a while. I have spent way too much on makeup, and it eventually gets to a point where you start forgetting what you already have and end up buying virtually the same colors over and over again. I did a no buy for 2 years, and Im thinking I need to do that again and use what I already have.


----------



## nursie (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: Anyone ever forced to go on a no-buy??*

that was my wake up call too: i bought an eyeshadow at a CCO and came home only to find i already have that exact same one. i have so much i dont even know what i have, which is ridiculous. i like having this thread to come to and remind me to hold off!  so far i this year i have skipped chill,bbr,cremesheen,studio sculpt,and sugarsweet. 
i'm telling myself that a few months from now if i do happen across something i've had my eye on in a CCO then it was meant to be 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




edit to add: oh, and i've skipped grand duos too.


----------



## Fataliya (Mar 21, 2009)

*Re: Anyone ever forced to go on a no-buy??*

So I'm wanting to do something small, and can't decide whether to get the MSFs from BBR and SugarSweet, or get the HKK Compact and Dazzleglasses.

MSFs are LE...but what are the chances that the compact will end up at the CCO? 

Whichever won't wind up at the CCO is the one I should get, huh?


----------



## nursie (Mar 21, 2009)

*Re: Anyone ever forced to go on a no-buy??*

i see msf's all the time at the cco, so i think the chances of those making it to the cco are greater than the HK stuff


----------



## daphneM (Mar 21, 2009)

*Re: Anyone ever forced to go on a no-buy??*

So how do y'all cope when you need to stop buying? I have only been buying MAC for three months, but I realized it's already gotten out of hand. I tend to have spending problems when I get into something - they don't last, usually, but a lot of the time I end up having really chinked my financial armor before it winds down. I need to enforce it this time.

I know I need to focus more than anything on my collection as it is, and enjoy playing with it. I need to do more fun looks and watch more tutorials and stuff. What are the best ways to keep feeling excited about what you have? My thing is I am so new to MAC that the collections only hit my radar just a little - I'm still so busy getting permanent stuff.

Any support is helpful! I really should stop buying for a good 2-3 months at least to build my savings back up...longer is better...I definitely have more than enough of everything (including concealer, foundation, daily wear lip colors, mascara) to last me that long and longer.


----------



## jinxkat (Mar 21, 2009)

*Re: Anyone ever forced to go on a no-buy??*

You'll be glad in the end.  Just watch for good swaps.  I have received a lot of impossible to find items that way!  And think of the nice wheels you'll have to cruise around in!


----------



## ccroney1 (Mar 22, 2009)

*Re: How much is too much?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_How much is too much? 

You're askin' the wrong girl_

 
I am in total agreement!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sdtjefferson (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: Anyone ever forced to go on a no-buy??*

I was on a no-buy for about 6 mo last year when my family moved to TX from VA.  We had to account for so many different things that we didn't have to worry about before (higher lease, daycare, utility bills) so I couldn't justify the expense.  The only things I bought were Merrily blush, MSFN duo, and blot powder.  

This year has been a different story.  I've really been purchasing a lot and am about to go back on a no-buy.  Right now I'd rather have the extra to go do things with my hubby and kids (i.e. planning a trip to Sea World this summer).  It is hard to do, but I got through by watching a million youtube vids and just experiencing new collections through others.  And I was able to find the one thing I wanted most (Spiced Chocolate Quad) at my CCO a few weeks ago!  So it's not that bad.  It really does suck at first, but the longer you do it the easier it becomes and the more you grow from it.


----------



## Fataliya (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: Anyone ever forced to go on a no-buy??*

Still doing pretty good on my reduced/no buy. I've bought a couple things from 2 ladies here in the sale thread. Only spent about $50.

HKK, Grand Duos and SugarSweet are KILLING me though. I want 2 blushes, the MSF from SS, and the HKK compact and DG's...and I haven't gotten any of it, lol.

Crappy thing is, I just found out I can upgrade my cell phone for $150, which I'm trying to hold out on, but my current phone is acting stupid lately.

Oh, and I found a cheap electronic cigarette kit for less than $100 (normally they're like $250)...and not smoking real cig's would save me money.

But I'm still holding out!!

And wouldn't you know it, now that I'm trying to NOT buy much, someone posts a "selling my MSF" collection thread in the sale forum. OMG. That one hurt to look at, lol.


----------



## hawaii02 (Apr 15, 2009)

*Makeup Burnout*

Do you ever feel that it's gotten to be too much?? How long before you feel you can buy makeup again?? I've spent a lot in recent months..and just wanted to hear from others.


----------



## mizzbeba (Apr 15, 2009)

*Re: Makeup Burnout*

Honestly, I've stopped hauling the way I used to.  I've got plenty.  Seriously how many shades of blue eye shadow do I really need?  Time to start focusing on something else to dump my money into...hmmmm maybe a retirement fund!?


----------



## stronqerx (Apr 15, 2009)

*Re: Makeup Burnout*

The amount of money I spent on makeup in the last two month is something I am not proud of. I was never like this, I guess I never was the type that was into a certain hobby that I would enjoy spending my money on, until I got into make up. I have to stop and seriously remind myself of who I am. I used to save up money all the time. I wasn't cheap or anything like that, but I just like knowing that I have money and knowing I am not broke. It's not that bad, because when I do stop myself, I can control my spending. But it can get tempting, shopping for makeup can get out of control, _if I allow it to._


----------



## MacAtFirstSight (Apr 15, 2009)

*Re: Makeup Burnout*

I've always had a nack of getting addicted to spending my money on something. *not proud* first it was shoes, then jeans, then makeup. but I have my limits because I only buy things when I could get them for a good deal. With makeup, I only buy from the CCO unless I really really want something from a collection or perm line I can't find at the CCO [ie, brushes]

I'm not completely ashamed of myself for indulging on my guilty pleasures, it makes me happy and I can afford to. 
But really, I've come to feel that I have more makeup than I need so I've been selling alot recently. 

I think it's really important to make sure that you only hold onto things that you really need and really like. Even if something is LE and other people love, if you don't use them I think it's just better to sell them. you'll make money at the same time xP


----------



## stronqerx (Apr 15, 2009)

*Re: Makeup Burnout*

^^ Oh yeah, for me I was a sneaker head (wow can't believe I forgot about that). But even that, compared to what I am spending today on makeup, makes $100 for a new pair of sneakers seem like chump change.


----------



## thelove4tequila (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Makeup Burnout*

I'm DEFINITELY in a makeup rut right now and have been for a couple of months. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Sadly this includes my visits to specktra also. I used to log on every single day and now its about once or twice a week. I don't know what's up with me lately.


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Makeup Burnout*

yeah my hauling days are over...I only buy what i really really want...I am over the hype of buying just to buy.....

There is a full thread discussing this topic started a few weeks ago.... 

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f165/e...ection-135708/


----------



## User38 (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Makeup Burnout*

oh I know what you guys mean... I have been in this mood for a few years..lol.  The only thing that makes me justify it is that I use it for business.  After that I chant "I am worthy" and just laugh.  It really is only money, and the day I go at least I know I will have a wonderfully made up face!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Apr 17, 2009)

Merged with existing thread on this topic.


----------



## MissResha (Apr 17, 2009)

im with tish. i just knew i'd go butt-crazy with the HK collection. but i didnt get ANYTHING. i JUST bought Fresh Brew last week. only based off rec's from WOC and it just happens to be in HK packaging. i should send it back because it broke first time using it. i was hot lol.

i just get what i need or wanted for a very long time and finally have access to. 

as for the shaka zulu colleciton coming up, i know i'm only gonna get like less than 5 things but im still super excited for it. 

i'm totally burnt out.


----------



## MAChostage (Apr 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_im with tish. i just knew i'd go butt-crazy with the HK collection. but i didnt get ANYTHING. i JUST bought Fresh Brew last week. only based off rec's from WOC and it just happens to be in HK packaging. i should send it back because it broke first time using it. i was hot lol.

i just get what i need or wanted for a very long time and finally have access to. 

as for the shaka zulu colleciton coming up, i know i'm only gonna get like less than 5 things but im still super excited for it. 

i'm totally burnt out._

 
This is pretty much me as well.  Although I still love wearing my makeup, and believe I always will, I'm at a point where it's almost a chore deciding on any one look because I have so much!  Fortunately, this is basically an eye and lip dilemma for me, since I rarely wear anything on my face, other than a powder, so I own very few face cosmetics.


----------



## fintia (Apr 19, 2009)

Even though it looks soo juicy looking at huge collections I think it's not good to do that because make up expires! and if we have that much make up there is no way I am going to finish a product because I am goig to be like the little birdie that hops from flower to flower not having the chance to finish a product before it gets bad? dunno his name is english so.. even though I love love make up I am going to try my best to not buy lots of it so I can actually finish them and them and move forward and buy more and different colors, or even buy the same colors if they worked out great.

 I've seen huge collections and there is no way that people use all of it.. it happens to me with my small collection. there are e/s colors that I do not use as much or at all and also with lip colors.. so this is IMO!! ;-)


----------



## minnie_moo (Apr 19, 2009)

I'm new to the world of MAC, so at the mo I have so much stuff on my wantlist, it's ridiculous! I'm frightened of buying too much too quickly & then getting bored, but it's so difficult to stagger my buying. Thankfully my nearest store is about an hour away, so I only have the website to tempt me!


----------



## KittyKosmetics (Apr 20, 2009)

I've just started building my collection and I already feel this way =\ . I wear mostly neutral and purple eye shadows. I think I'm going to base my collection on what I will actually wear instead of "OMG I MUST HAVE THAT BLUE EYESHADOW! IT'S SO PRETTY AND IT'S LE!!!". Whenever I do that, I end up end up with colors I NEVER wear. For example, my HK Too Dolly palette. I've hardly touched any of the colors. I'll probably end up selling it. 

I really need to stop buying things based on their packaging and other people's hauls/reviews. After watching other ppl's haul/review vids, I convince myself I need that product >.< - especially if it's LE.  I avoid haul videos like the plague whenever I'm in a spending mood lol.


----------



## Superkaz (Apr 20, 2009)

I just got off the phone for placing another order for some more make up.
Far out Karen- Stop it already.

I just bought a complete set of make up brushes on friday too ( the sigma ones)

I guess I sort of justify it as I am looking into a make up course and need stuff in my kit anyways lol


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_im with tish. i just knew i'd go butt-crazy with the HK collection. but i didnt get ANYTHING. i JUST bought Fresh Brew last week. only based off rec's from WOC and it just happens to be in HK packaging. i should send it back because it broke first time using it. i was hot lol.

i just get what i need or wanted for a very long time and finally have access to. 

as for the shaka zulu colleciton coming up, i know i'm only gonna get like less than 5 things but im still super excited for it. 

i'm totally burnt out._

 

I know I have so much stuff i try to swap some things for more things to justify it...at least I am not spending more money.....it is just too much!!

hell yeah send it back for another...who wants a broke lipstick after one use!!!


----------



## DancingBrave (Apr 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AudreyNicole* 

 
_With all of the GREAT summer collections coming up, and a wishlist a mile long, I am really forcing myself to take a look at what I already have.  I just spent the last hour swatching my entire collection on white notebook paper.  I have realized that I have 18 lipsticks, and they are all so similar.  I am drawn to the same types of colors, I find myself buying stuff from the new collections because I like the color (and forget I have 18 at home just like it!)  I have 62 eyeshadows, 8 blushes, 2 beauty powders, 5 MSFs, 10 lipglasses... etc. etc. etc.  I list goes on and on.  AND I have just, the the last few months, sold off more than half of my collection.  

There is absolutely NO way I can give up my MAC, but today since I see all I have on paper, I realize I can buy 2-3 things from a new collection and be satisfied.  I don't need the entire collection or even half of it.  This was really a reality check for me.  Earlier, I was showing my husband swatches of Naughty Nauticals and asking him what he liked.  He said "but honey, it all looks like stuff you already have."  Ya know, he's right!

Do you ever look at your collection and feel content?  Or do you stalk the boards for new collection info?  Do you find yourself lusting after an entire collection, and panic because you can't keep up with the constant releases?  Ok, now that I just told y'all how *I* feel, what about you?  How much is too much?  Where do you draw the line and force yourself to be more choosy?_

 
Its too much when I start to feel guilty about my purchases.I buy and use makeup b/c it makes me happy, when the happy goes away, I've gone overboard.

Lately, I've been pretty good. But, like you I have 10 or so lippies that are so similar I might as well only have one, and other products I don't truly "need." I guess at the end of it, its just how you feel. Are you happy, or do you feel you're really feeding an addiction?  That's when I bar myself for a certain amount of time, or give myself an allowance. Like one product per pay period or something. Then it's more like a treat again, rather than a compulsion.


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Apr 21, 2009)

I agree. I have SO much makeup already. I don't need anymore, and I definitely don't need to spend more money. I haven't bought anything from A Rose Romance, and the only thing I want is Silverthorn! That's a start right?


----------



## nursie (Apr 21, 2009)

i've enjoyed reading everyone's responses, and i will admit that i had to make myself read through all the replies because i do have a tendancy toward hoarding behavior. i am also rather ocd, so it's an odd combination of collecting up lots of stuff, and then being annoyed when things arent neat and tidy. 

i guess it's kind of easy for me to come here and say that i'm currently at the point that i will only pick and choose a few things that really appeal to me from each collection or the perm line/things that i 'need'...but it's only easy now because over the past 3 years i've built up my makeup arsenal quite fully (previously i had not really concentrated on building up a collection of e/s colors, just had random stuff...so even with the need to stop compulive buying i am rather proud of my collection)

it is easy for me to buy into the hype over certain products, especially when i first started building my e/s collection. looking back i can see some not well thought out purchases sitting in my stash (beautyburst, bought just because i 'needed' the whole set of barbie e/s..who would want an incomplete collection of barbie?!).....so if i could rewind back three years i'd wish i had done what i'm doing now: only getting the few things i really want

but i'll end my longer than i had planned post by saying that i think there are weirder things to collect than makeup. ever seen those 'troll beads'? 
the end.


----------



## MAChostage (Apr 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nursie* 

 
_but i'll end my longer than i had planned post by saying that i think there are weirder things to collect than makeup. ever seen those 'troll beads'? 
the end._

 
You made me go look!  I've never heard those beads and bracelets referred to as troll beads before.  I've seen them advertised simply as "Pandora's".  That stuff is expensive, I'll tell you that!


----------



## iheartmakeup (Apr 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_I know I have so much stuff i try to swap some things for more things to justify it...at least I am not spending more money.....it is just too much!!

hell yeah send it back for another...who wants a broke lipstick after one use!!!_

 
I'm trying to swap more now as well. It's like guilt free shopping. and I am becoming more fussy with shopping and swapping, it has to be something I really want now. 

I want to travel next year so in my head I'm telling myself I can't take all my makeup with me and don't need to add any more to the pile.

and I'm getting rid of my backups too.

trying to be strong, it can be difficult though.


----------



## Kalico (Apr 26, 2009)

I've been collecting MAC since Fafi came out but I don't feel like I have too much. I've learned a lot about what I like and don't like. For example, I'm a blush girl, so I don't spend too much on eyeshadows. I prefer glosses to lipsticks so I choose carefully if I even want a lipstick, and if I do it has to be a luster. There are times when I skip entire collections, and sometimes I buy one or two products just because they have the special packaging (usually a blush/face product).

The one regret I have is all the MSF's I own though. I have too many, and often don't even use them.

I wanted for a long time to have a hobby and something to collect though and honestly, just looking at my collection (which is small compared to many speckrettes) makes me so happy. I love to torture my friends and family by showing them it all. 

Dating a guy who collected car crap really makes me feel better about my hobby. Spending $100 a month on make-up is nothing compared to what he spends regularly - thousands and thousands of dollars.

I'll never use my Dresscamp pallette but I feel so warm and gooey inside just looking at it. Contrary to what I've read mentioned on here a few times as well, I don't buy make-up to try and make myself more beautiful and look for that perfect product that will make me gorgeous. I think it looks so pretty in the pans... all the colors and textures... lol

And when I find something that I never wear and hate, I sell it.


----------



## kayley123 (Apr 27, 2009)

This is a wonderful thread, it helps me curb my cravings!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















Erm, this probably isn't the place to ask, but is there a way I can favorite a thread so I can always find it?  I think I'm going to need to read it again and again, to remind myself of things...


----------



## kayley123 (Apr 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *minnie_moo* 

 
_I'm new to the world of MAC, so at the mo I have so much stuff on my wantlist, it's ridiculous! I'm frightened of buying too much too quickly & then getting bored, but it's so difficult to stagger my buying. Thankfully my nearest store is about an hour away, so I only have the website to tempt me!_

 
Hehe so true! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The closest counter to me is also about an hour away...and I try very hard not to buy things without trying them on first.


----------



## Kalico (Apr 27, 2009)

Sometimes the hype really is just hype. There have been plenty of products that have been "must haves" according to my lovely speckrettes that I've been horrified by when I see it at the store. lol Or sometimes I really just don't find them as special as other people do. 

And it's so true that there will always be a new pretty thing coming along soon. Few products ACTUALLY become as coveted as they seem, after the fact. The two eyeshadows I bought back-ups of that I now regret (Neutral Pink and Shore Leave - what was I thinking?? lol) were the thing to have at the time, and now nobody wants to buy them.


----------



## alka1 (Apr 27, 2009)

I only buy what I need and splurge on things that I know are unique/ I don't already have dupes of. I've been guilty of buying things I don't need and are just sitting in my closet..  One thing I do  splurge on is brushes. A good brush makes a big difference and the best part is they don't expire like other m/u products do.


----------



## Jade09 (Apr 27, 2009)

I'm enjoying reading this thread because I'm in my "recovery" stage now lol. When I really got into makeup some months back, I went crazy with MAC and Sephora and have only started to now calm down and not drive myself crazy trying to find the LE items raved about, some definitely was worth it (like parrot e/s I managed to track down). I'm loving Specktra because it has so much useful information but if I can, I definitely try to go to the store and look at something in person rather than just ordering it online because skin type, tone etc matters. With Rose Romance collection, I only got maybe 4 or 5 things, and I've curbed my urge to just "stop by" MAC stores or CCO on the weekend, that has gotten me into loads to trouble!


----------



## User27 (May 17, 2009)

I end up buying just to own and then have no clue what to do with it all. My fiance has finally said that I have a problem with spending just to spend. Stupid things too like VS sets and Manly palettes I'm still afraid to use. I see anything blue in MAC, I'm like I must have that. I have no idea what kicked it all off and though I never have even tried NYX.....I saw people hyped about the sale and spent $170 some odd dollars. What do I plan on doing with that many shades of red lipstick and eyeshadows when there's still virginal MAC here? Thank you for giving me a chance to read this as I thought I was the only one who felt like this on this site. The person who brought up OCD and organization....I 100% feel you because I'm losing track of where to put what in the "our" bedroom that's become mine. Go fighting with the bf for his closet for space for more lotions and beauty supplies that I haven't even touched yet. 

My name is Casey and I haven't started recovery for being a shopaholic. Who makes the coffee around here and brings the cookie trays?


----------



## Ruby_Woo (May 20, 2009)

Man, tell me about overspending. I get my emp disc. and I still managed to spend like $200 aaaannd Im going to pro to get a Carry all case, cus its been 5 months since we've had any shipped. Ugh! plus getting other pro stuff. see?? Employees are not immune. I get suckered into stuff too! boo.

After this I will wait till my bday in sept to get the zuca case!!


----------



## Ruby_Woo (May 20, 2009)

NVM! I lied, Im getting the summer bags, and naked honey and color craft, but after that I will be good!


----------



## sunshine16 (May 28, 2009)

I've been going crazy with the spending lately as i've only just started getting into eye products.. before i wasn't too interested and mainly liked face products and lip products.. but now i'm getting interested and getting the basics is expensive!


----------



## malaliath (May 30, 2009)

I have also been spending more than I should have - I'm fairly new to MAC but I'm already addicted ... and am building up my collection.  This is all fine and dandy but I'm on maternity leave right now which means we don't have much in the way of disposable income...I try to tell myself that as long as the bills and mortgage are paid and we're contributing to our savings, it's fine, but I know I should curb this.  Yet, in other ways "if momma ain't happy, ain't nobody happy" and MAC makes me so happy...

My name is Lena and I'm a MAC-oholic.  LOL...


----------



## Elusive21 (May 30, 2009)

I'm starting to become a MACaholic, but so far it hasn't caused any problems . . . yet.

I guess I'll have to look at this thread again here in about half a year and see how I'm doing. I'm afraid to think of what my obsession will be like in the future, 'cause it's pretty bad right now lol.


----------



## barbieismetal (Jun 4, 2009)

I just try to buy only what i know i will use.
I know alot of people buy things just to have it and then never use it ever again , which imo is a huge waste of money.

and i usually only get stuff from a collection if its something I really want ,
Heatherette was one i really wanted so i got things from it. As of yet I havent really bought into any collections.


----------



## tepa1974 (Jun 4, 2009)

I recently became a MAC addict and went a little nuts. I've been trying to scale back by not buying things that expire fast (lipsticks, glosses, concealers, etc.) or things that I can dupe with what I already own. As far as new MAC collections are concerned, I only get the things that I truly love and then "think" about the things that I kind of want (hope this makes sense). I try to not to get new MAC items (not including my Lingering brow pencil) unless it's limited edition since the others will always be there. I sometimes stress out over not being able to use up what I already have. That part makes me feel guilty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## dlongmo (Jun 5, 2009)

I have a hard time avoiding the LE items, but try to find if I have dupes to fill the want.....


----------



## theredwonder (Jul 22, 2009)

I recently got to the enough point when I realized I could have bought a plane ticket to new york for spring break with what I spent in 3 weeks buying makeup. Now I'm limiting myself to the "Essentials"


----------



## HeatherAnn (Jul 23, 2009)

I go thru spurts.  I'll feel guilty & limit purchases for a few weeks, then I'll start to feel like I'm justified in my spending & go crazy... it's a vicious cycle.


----------



## geeko (Jul 23, 2009)

I think i've tone down a lot.

Haven been buyin much mac in the past 2 months.

And the collection which i've been lookin forward to- Colorcraft..
I actually skipped almost all of the msfs except for Cheeky Bronze msf which i bought and am loving it. And bought only 3 mineralized blushers.

This is an achievement for me...because the old me would have bought up all the msfs and all the mineralized blushers. So i'm definitely more controlled in my expenditure on make up now


----------



## LoopyLoo (Jul 23, 2009)

I am SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO annoyed with the price hike.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  However, it has stopped me buying, like a drunken yuppie.  I've restricted myself wholeheartedly to Airports, Dutyfree and CCO's, so in the long run the price hike has done me a favour.

I am very concerned though, that now more people will be playing into the counterfeiters hands on ebay (having been burned myself by them) counterfeiters will be absolutely delighted with the price hike, as people will now go searching for MAC at a bargain price 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## User27 (Jul 23, 2009)

****


----------



## emmemma (Sep 13, 2009)

I totally had over spent when i was younger-in my highschool years.. but i learned from my mistakes haha


----------



## Lyssah (Sep 13, 2009)

I've had some major problems with my mac hauling.. It truely is an addition for me. When I realised my make up spending for 9 months was 10K and I was in debt - it hit home and I was "sober" for 6 months (not a single cent spent). I recently just spent about $350 and I feel the MAC Additic inside of me stirring.

I feel so bad that I have been so self centered and purchased so much on me. I have an addictive personallity and get hooked on things that make me feel better/good easily. 

I'm putting myself on a conservative ban.. I need to manage my spending.


----------



## hello_kitty (Sep 13, 2009)

I usually go through one or two bad cycles a year... "bad" for me is about $100-200. It usually results from reading this forum, LOL.

I counted up my e/s the other day, and I have 90... and that really shocks me as I honestly don't wear makeup that often, and tend to fall back on the same things when I do.  Not to mention I have some CCBs and other products I've never used and really have no use for, but I would see them at a CCO and just had to have them at the time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm trying to focus on getting more neutral colors so whenever I decide on being a grown up I have a good base of "normal" colors, as I don't think bright pinks and blues and yellows are always appropriate.


----------



## InspiredBlue (Sep 14, 2009)

I'm having a pretty hard time right now, trying not to spend on any makeup or clothes. Because I got more interested in makeup just a few months ago, and started doing all sorts of eye looks instead of just wearing mascara, I've been buying lots of eyeshadows over the past couple of months. Of course there's also been quite a few brushes, some color bases, blushes, a few lip colors, etc.














Since I've bought a ton of mineral eyeshadow samples, I have SO many colors, I really don't need anything more. But at the same time I feel there are gaps in what I have, because I have been buying colors I "like", rather than trying to build a good collection of colors.

Of course I want more. I find myself making carts of stuff on various sites, and then just closing the window so I don't hit "checkout". Today I was on my way to MAC after class, "to look at some shadows". I was walking down the street with a friend, and I just realized I didn't really want a new eyeshadow that much, but if I went to the store I'd end up getting one anyway. So I suddenly said "You know what, I've changed my mind, I'm going to take the other way home", turned around and ran the other way, down into the subway. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My friend must have been like


----------



## gemmel06 (Sep 14, 2009)

I believe in the saying "to each their own". I have alot of makeup because i like makeup. No!!! I love makeup!!! I am not a makeup artist and I am not trying to be one.  Reading the posts on here and watching youtube is a hobby for me.  i buy makeup proably once every three weeks.  However, i still save money for a rainy day and everything i buy I use.  

Now if there is something in my collection that i find i only used about three or four time and I know i proably wont use again, I sell it!! i only buy backups of discontinued items that i use regularly(i.e lipglosses, lipsticks and liners).  I try not to let what others say is good for them feel like its a great for me.  I am constantly spending money on makeup but hey you know what thats me.  I have been like that since i was a teenager.  Buying makeup for my mother as well.  

I prefer to shop alone since i know my obsession is something that friends think is dumb stupid or a waste. but i aint changing for nobody 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Keepin it real!!!


----------



## ShugAvery2001 (Sep 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *toxaemia* 

 
_I've had some major problems with my mac hauling.. It truely is an addition for me. When I realised my make up spending for 9 months was 10K and I was in debt - it hit home and I was "sober" for 6 months (not a single cent spent). I recently just spent about $350 and I feel the MAC Additic inside of me stirring.

I feel so bad that I have been so self centered and purchased so much on me. I have an addictive personallity and get hooked on things that make me feel better/good easily. 

I'm putting myself on a conservative ban.. I need to manage my spending._

 

thats a real problem... there's no reason you should be in that much debt for makeup purchases. If I were you I'd start sellin stash to recoup money. Keep only colors that you use. and say only spend on skin care (including foundations etc..) 

this is real life sweets... 

and MAC is just a makeup brand


----------



## ShugAvery2001 (Sep 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gemmel06* 

 
_I prefer to drink shop alone since i know my obsession is something that friends think is dumb stupid or a waste. but i aint changing for nobody 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Keepin it real!!!_

 
sounds like an addict 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




also .. youtube is nothing more than HOME SHOPPING NETWORK so buyer beware...
"oh my gawd this *fill in the blank product* is amaaaaaazing"


----------



## Lyssah (Sep 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ShugAvery2001* 

 
_thats a real problem... there's no reason you should be in that much debt for makeup purchases. If I were you I'd start sellin stash to recoup money. Keep only colors that you use. and say only spend on skin care (including foundations etc..) 

this is real life sweets... 

and MAC is just a makeup brand_

 

I should clarify, I spent 10K on makeup... and the debt I had was from something else (not makeup)... What I was implying is I should of put the 10K I spent on makeup to my debt. I don't have debt because of make up.. I just could of used the makeup money to pay some of my debt...

I know this is real life, I am not an idiot...


----------



## User27 (Sep 15, 2009)

****


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Sep 16, 2009)

I have way too much makeup! I have been buying alot less though! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I never buy lip products anymore since I never wear them! Only case is if the color is really unique, and if I really really must have it I have my mom B2M for it since she hates MAC lip colour besides Pro Long Wear!


----------



## LatinaRose (Sep 16, 2009)

I've been burnt out on makeup for awhile now.  I go to the MAC sale 4x a year here, so that is enough for me.  I just slowly realized I have tons of makeup I hardly wear and a total lack of a wardrobe.  I've laid off the makeup (minus the sale + essentials) and have bought more clothes and shoes over the last six months.  It feels good.  I have more makeup than I could ever use, so I don't feel like I'm missing out.


----------



## iadoremac (Sep 16, 2009)

I totally feel you guys especially if you are not a makeup artist, i have a lot of stuff i have accumulated in the past year that i have only used a couple of times and i really dont know how long it would take me to use them all up. I have told myself that after the holiday collection thats it for me and mac


----------



## banana1234 (Sep 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *InspiredBlue* 

 
_ So I suddenly said "You know what, I've changed my mind, I'm going to take the other way home", turned around and ran the other way, down into the subway. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My friend must have been like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
'

hahaha, that's so funny

i wouldn't say i have a 'haul' problem, its more that, i have a mac store, about 2 min walk from where i work, everyday...
this presents a problem for me, cos on lunch, i can just pop in, and look.

the MAs at my store say 'oh its you! haven't you got everything already?'

surely this should be a sign, but no

i pop in two/3 times a week, and buy one thing. sometimes more, if ive just been paid.

the one or two things each time i'm in, a couple times a week, really mounts up when u add it all up, but at the time i'm like oh well its only £30... but if u do that 3 times a week, for a month.... well, its starting to present a problem.. especially when i have just started doing CPs and buying things on here... 

my name is alana, and i'm a mac-a-holic.


----------



## cocodivatime (Sep 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nursie* 

 
_i've enjoyed reading everyone's responses, and i will admit that i had to make myself read through all the replies because i do have a tendancy toward hoarding behavior. i am also rather ocd, so it's an odd combination of collecting up lots of stuff, and then being annoyed when things arent neat and tidy. 
_

 
OH moy goodness are you my TWIN?  I am totally an OCD hoarder.  But a lite version.  

I go through sperts of wanting to collect things in large quanties and never get around to using them.  Then I loose my mind trying to find a proper place to store it all.  But we are not true hoarders.  A real hoarder wouldnt be OCD about organizing.  They just buy everything and dump it all in the house....then go out for more.  haha.   (have yall seen that Hoarders show that comes in cable?  I forget the channel)


I just recently bought over 30 pairs of eyelashes in different styles?

Now why the f**% do I need that many?  I don't.  But sometimes I get so caught up in the moment.  Someone needs to slap me.  I kept watching looks on youtube and everytime I saw someone wearing one that I liked I wrote it down.  And I bought them ALL.   

My husband knows my habits so well that he'll make smart comments like---
"so what are you into this week?"

For me it changes.  I'll go through a period where I buy tons of makeup.  I'll spend my time researching on specktra, youtube and blogs then I go searching.  I find most delight in locating hard to find items.  Maybe I should change my job to a detective.  I'm quite good.  LOL.  

But the problem is that when I find my item, I move onto the next and don't get to enjoy my purchases.
(Ex., my never used Smoking Eyes Quad, Panamonium Quad, Barbie stuff, etc., etc.,)

And when I get tired of makeup I'll move onto my other likings or hobbies and collect things that relate to them.   But I always come back to makeup.  Mainly I blame Specktra.  ha ha.  My makeup purchases are directly related to the amount of time I spend on here.

Its interesting that I found this thread today because I made a deal with myself earlier this week that I must start selling or swapping out what I don't use or I can't buy anything else.  And each day I'm trying to do a new "look" so that I get a chance to actually use products that are in my stash.
Hopefully this will make me more aware of what I already have so that I don't accidentally buy dupes.  

(I used Warmed MSF the other day after having it for nearly a year.  I loved it and realized that I probably have so much other stuff that I will love too if I would just sit down and use it.)

Now the problem with making a deal with yourself is that its easy to break.  All you do is make another deal telling yourself that you promise not to break it again the next time.  ROFL.  
Taking one step at a time people.  One step


----------



## ms. kendra (Sep 17, 2009)

I didn't read all of the responses so I'm sure I'll be repeating some things.

I have recently had to put things in perspective because it really does get out of hand. 
Lately I try to only buy colors that I don't have, and ONLY what I know I will wear.
When new collections come out I limit myself to two or three items and that's it. I have had to stay out of the color collection chats because it makes you feel like you just have to have a certain thing. 
I'll check out swatches, and if I see something that I know I will wear and I don't already have something like it I will buy it.

Also, use up what you have first! I have so many drugstore items (especially eyeliners), that it would be silly of me to go and buy a brand new one from MAC. I'm trying to use up what I have that way when I really need it, it's a treat.
You can also sell what you don't use or just give it away to clear out the clutter.


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cocodivatime* 

 
_Its interesting that I found this thread today because I made a deal with myself earlier this week that *I must start selling or swapping out what I don't use or I can't buy anything else. *And each day I'm trying to do a new "look" so that I get a chance to actually use products that are in my stash.
Hopefully this will make me more aware of what I already have so that I don't accidentally buy dupes. 

Taking one step at a time people. One step 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
That is the promise I made to myself to...I started selling my tons of Backups and that is the money that I can use to buy new stuff...Other than that I need to stop spending money on MU until I use what I have .... If it doesn't sell/swap i need to B2M it for something i will use


----------



## gemmel06 (Sep 17, 2009)

I dont watch youtube to see whats there to buy i watch youtube to get look ideas and i sell what i am not using on ebay or kijiji or craglist or where ever. so I always recoup by selling.  I recommend selling your used or unused stash if your not a makeup artist unless this is your die hard hobby.


----------



## captodometer (Sep 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *toxaemia* 

 
_I should clarify, I spent 10K on makeup... and the debt I had was from something else (not makeup)... What I was implying is I should of put the 10K I spent on makeup to my debt. I don't have debt because of make up.. I just could of used the makeup money to pay some of my debt..._

 
I'm trying to comprehend what $10,000 of makeup looks like
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'm thinking that's like one each of every item in every color currently for sale on the MAC website--maybe even more.

You are in debt because of makeup spending; you could be in the position of having no debt and no new makeup.  Instead, you are 10K in the hole and I'm assuming that hole gets deeper every day because of interest.  I'm glad you realize that you shouldn't have spent all that money on makeup, but you need to admit to yourself that it is basically the cause of your debt.  I understand that you may have incurred your other debt in one lump sum and that you spent on the makeup over the course of a year, but it would have still balanced out in the end.

Put your stash up for sale and apply the proceeds to your other debt.


----------



## teaberry (Dec 10, 2009)

i gotta admit.. i get jealous looking at all your stashes and collections.  As a makeup artist, i got a decent sized collection, but a few years ago i really had to curb my spending, as i moved out on my own to live.. so i will not buy things that can be duped or mixed to make a dupe. 

i do have to say though, that i often come on here to stalk products and make myself want things.. ahaha!


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *teaberry* 

 
_i gotta admit.. i get jealous looking at all your stashes and collections.  As a makeup artist, i got a decent sized collection, but a few years ago i really had to curb my spending, as i moved out on my own to live.. so i will not buy things that can be duped or mixed to make a dupe. 

*i do have to say though, that i often come on here to stalk products and make myself want things.. ahaha!*_

 
i do that too! but at the end of the day i never spend what i don't have.


----------



## musicalhouses (Dec 10, 2009)

I kind of agree with the feeling of being 'burnt out'. There was a time when I was collecting things, but now I'm trying to focus on using up my stash (like that will ever happen). I still buy MU, but thankfully it's a much more manageable amount now!


----------



## iaisha26 (Dec 10, 2009)

I have more than enough makeup to last a lifetime, but with every new collection, I must pick something up. I thought is was a phase that would past, but this has been happening for years. I've just accepted this as my addiction. Now, it's just about spending wiser.


----------



## slick (Dec 10, 2009)

I'm just glad that I am a brand whore!  I'd say about 80% of my makeup is MAC, 15% UD/MUFE, and 5% other brands.  I can't imagine what I'd be like if I was just as obsessed with HE brands like Dior or Chanel!  I'd be in trouble for sure, lol. 

However I do like to keep myself in check.  I swap when I can.  I go through my stash 2-3x a year and purge out and sell/swap anything that I haven't used in 6 months or so.  I rarely buy anything in LE packaging unless it absolutely *floors* me.

I think I've been through the MUST HAVE EVERYTHING stage.  At this point I know what colors/products will and will not work for me, so its easy for me to decide whether or not purchasing something will be worth it.  Of course I do still splurge every once in a while, but thats OK because I've learned to deal ;-)


----------



## Lapis (Dec 13, 2009)

I'm at critical mass, my storage would need a upgrade if I buy much more, thankfully my lemmings are few and my needs are less, plus I've become a whole lot more careful on my buying instead of risking dupes


----------



## FiestyFemme (Dec 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_i do that too! but at the end of the day i never spend what i don't have._

 
Exactly! I'm glad I saw this today, because I've been torturing myself over something I want but can't afford at the moment. I'm good, I don't need it. Wooo!


----------



## Kragey (Dec 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iadoremac* 

 
_I totally feel you guys especially if you are not a makeup artist, i have a lot of stuff i have accumulated in the past year that i have only used a couple of times and i really dont know how long it would take me to use them all up. I have told myself that after the holiday collection thats it for me and mac_

 



This is my life! I have so much stuff, and a lot of it is very different, but I rarely use it on anybody but myself, so a lot of it's only been used once or twice, or it's just been tested. It's so hard, because there are so many wonderful new colors I want to try, and I'm still on the search for the perfect black liner pencil and the perfect nude lipstick, but I hate myself when I buy new stuff, LOL!


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FiestyFemme* 

 
_Exactly! I'm glad I saw this today, because I've been torturing myself over something I want but can't afford at the moment. I'm good, I don't need it. Wooo! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 i'm pleased i helped you resist then! i guess there are always things we want in life... be it a lipstick or a car... but at the end of the day if the funds aren't there or should be spent on bills and such the lipstick will have to wait


----------



## FiestyFemme (Dec 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_





 i'm pleased i helped you resist then! i guess there are always things we want in life... be it a lipstick or a car... but at the end of the day if the funds aren't there or should be spent on bills and such the lipstick will have to wait 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Very true! I don't think I would have caved, but I was annoying myself thinking about it all the time. And its not like I don't have enough as is. It's just one more pretty shiny thing I want to add to the collection, but it'll still be there once I have the money.


----------

